# علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا ) ..  asmicheal



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*
علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا ) ..  asmicheal​*
علامات _المجئ_ الثانى للرب لة كل المجد 








​*
علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا ) .. asmicheal​*
سؤال طالما حيرنى 

وظللت ابحث 

عن 

علامات المجى الثانى 
ماذا سيحدث 
ومتى 
وهل تحققت تلك العلامات ام لا 


تعالوا معى لو احببتم 

لنتعرف سويا 

على 
علامات المجئ الثانى للرب لة كل المجد فى العقيدة المسيحية 


ملف بحثى من قرائاتى على النت 

مع ذكر المصدر 


اصلى ان يكون الملف سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقرائة 


*لينك مباشر *



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*الانبا بيشوى مطران دمياط *

*المصدر : تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى بالاسكندرية *



*هناك من يتساءلون هل هناك علامات معينة للمجيء الثانى للسيد المسيح له المجد؟ وإن وجدت هذه العلامات فهل تكون وسيلة لتحديد موعد المجيء الثانى؟*



*لقد أعطى **السيد المسيح** علامات وقال: "فمن **شجرة التين** تعلّموا المثل متى صار غصنها رخصاً وأخرجت أوراقها تعلمون أن الصيف قريب" (مت24: 32).*



*فلا يوجد مانع أن يكون لدينا علامات لكن هذه العلامات لا تحدد موعد المجيء الثانى، وإلا سيتعارض هذا مع كلام الرب عندما قال: "ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التى جعلها الآب فى سلطانه" (أع1: 7).*




*إن هذه العلامات لها فائدة ثانية إلى جوار معرِفة موعد المجيء الثانى بالتقريب (وحينما نقول بالتقريب هنا فإننا لا نقصد الساعة أو اليوم أو الشهر أو السنة طبعاً). الفائدة الثانية هى أنه طالما هذه العلامات لم تحدث بعد فإننا نستطيع أن نرد على الذين يدّعون أن المجيء الثانى سوف يحدث الآن بسؤالهم: أين هى العلامات؟!! إذاً العلامات ليست فقط لكى نعرف أن مجيئه قد اقترب، لكن أيضاً لكى نقدر أن نرد على الذين يدّعون سرعة مجيء الرب. لذلك لابد أن نفهم العلامات جيداً.*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*ولا يكفى مجرد معرفة ما هى العلامات لكن لابد أيضاً من معرفة ترتيبها.. *
*ونلاحظ من كلام **السيد المسيح** العلامات التالية بالترتيب الآتى:*


*أولاً: انتشار الإنجيل فى كل العالم. *


*ثانياً: توبة اليهود وإيمانهم بالسيد المسيح.*


*ثالثاً: النهضة الروحية الهائلة التى تترتب على هذا الحدث، الذى هو توبة اليهود وإيمانهم **بالسيد المسيح**. *


*رابعاً: ظهور الوحش والوحش ليس حيوان لكنه إنسان سوف يدّعى إنه هو المسيح. *


*خامساً: الإرتداد العام الذى سيترتب على ظهور الوحش. وهو إرتداد غير ما نراه فى أيامنا هذه، وسيكون مصحوباً باضطهاد عنيف جداً على المسيحيين. *


*سادساً: عودة **أخنوخ** Enoch **وإيليا** اللذين صعدا إلى السماء أحياء؛ سيرجعان إلى الأرض مرة أخرى ويستشهدا.*



*سابعاً: الضيق العظيم الذى سيسبق مجيء الرب. *



*ويلى ذلك أحداث المجيء نفسها، فالمجيء الثانى هو الحدث الثامن فى الترتيب. هناك سبعة علامات للمجئ الثانى ثم أحداث المجئ الثانى نفسها.*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*- إنتشار الإنجيل في كل العالم من علامات المجيء الثاني*

*قال **السيد المسيح**: "ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه فى كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الأمم ثم يأتى المنتهى" (مت24: 14). وهو هنا ربط بين البشارة بالإنجيل لجميع الأمم وبين نهاية العالم.*
*لو فحصنا هذه العلامة سوف نجد أن الإنجيل قد انتشر فعلاً فى العالم كله وطُبع فى مئات اللغات، ومن السهل جداً على أى شعب من شعوب الأرض حالياً معرفة محتوى الإنجيل سواء عن طريق أناجيل طُبعت بلغاتهم الخاصة أو عن طريق ترجمات من الممكن أن يقوم بها بعض المفسرين. *






http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*وكما نعرف فإنه حتى **كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية** حالياً **لها كنائس فى كل قارات العالم تقريباً**. فلها **كنائس فى أوربا**، **وكنائس فى أمريكا الشمالية**، وفى أمريكا الجنوبية، وفى أفريقيا، **وفى أسيا مثل دول الخليج**، **ولنا كنائس فى أستراليا**. وبدأت خدمة فى اليابان بتوجيهات **صاحب القداسة البابا شنوده الثالث**. وأيضاً إلى جوار أستراليا توجد نيوزلاندا التى تعتبر أرض جديدة ولنا فيها كنيسة فى بلد اسمها Christ Church "كنيسة المسيح" وهى تتبع إيبارشية ملبورن.*
*ولنا كنائس شقيقة مثل الكنيسة السريانية وهى كنيسة أنطاكية السريانية الأرثوذكسية الموجودة فى أسيا: فى سوريا ولبنان وبلاد المشرق حتى الهند. *
*فبنظرة سريعة نرى الكلام الذى قيل عن بشارة الرسل "إلى كل الأرض خرج صوتهم وإلى أقاصى المسكونة أقوالهم" (رو10: 18) وذكرها **بولس الرسول** نقلاً أو اقتباساً من سفر المزامير (مز18: 4). *
*ففى تصورى إن فكرة انتشار الإنجيل أو البشارة بالإنجيل فى العالم كله من الممكن أن نعتبرها علامة شبه تمت. وهذا يعطينا انطباعاً لما قاله **السيد المسيح**: "حتى تكمل أزمنة الأمم" (لو21: 24) الأمم أى الشعوب التى ليست من أصل يهودى. نستطيع القول بأننا قاب قوسين أو أدنى من عبارة "تكمل أزمنة الأمم". لكن ليس هناك تحديدات إنما مجرد ملاحظة أن الإنجيل قد انتشر فى العالم كله.*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*- توبة اليهود وإيمانهم من علامات المجيء الثاني*


*وهناك ارتباط بين الأمرين.. فقد قال **معلمنا بولس الرسول** فى **رسالته إلى أهل رومية**: "فإنى لست أريد أيها الإخوة أن تجهلوا هذا السر لئلا تكونوا عند أنفسكم حكماء، أن القساوة قد حصلت جزئياً لإسرائيل إلى أن يدخل ملؤُ الأمم" (رو11: 25). بمعنى أن الذى لا يحاول فهم هذه النقطة، ويظن نفسه فاهماً وحكيماً، فهو فى الحقيقة غير فاهم. *




*إذاً هذه مسألة تستدعى الإنتباه.. بمعنى أننا يجب أن نتفهّم هذا القول "أن القساوة قد حصلت جزئياً لإسرائيل إلى أن يدخل ملؤُ الأمم. وهكذا سيخلُصُ جميع **إسرائيل**" (رو11: 25، 26). *
*عبارة "سيخلص جميع **إسرائيل**" تبطل تطبيق هذه العلامة على إيمان عشرون أو ثلاثون فرداً من اليهود بالمسيحية فى بلد ما، أو جماعة كبيرة من اليهود فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عملوا فى فلوريدا نموذج لهيكل سليمان ليُوَضِحوا الارتباط بين الرموز الموجودة فى الهيكل وبين الديانة المسيحية.. هذه كلها مجرد محاولات للاقتراب من المسيحية من جانب بعض اليهود. *
*ثم، أولاً: هل هؤلاء صاروا مسيحيين أرثوذوكسيين؟ ثانياً: ما هو عددهم؟ لأن الكتاب يقول "هكذا سيخلص جميع **إسرائيل**" (رو11: 26)، فالنص الكتابى لا يحتمل المزايدات. *
*إن توبة اليهود وإيمانهم هو عبارة عن تحول جِذرى فى مصير الأمة اليهودية كلها. فإذا استثنينا أفراد قلائل لن يقبلوا الإيمان فى ذلك الحين ولا يعبرون عن المجتمع العام لليهود سواء كانوا موجودين فى **أرض إسرائيل** أو خارجها هذا لا يؤثر فى المعنى (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). لكن الهدف إن اليهود سوف يؤمنون بصفة شاملة، حتى غير الموجودين فى إسرائيل.. لابد أن يكون الرجوع شاملاً.. رجوع إلى الله وتوبة. *
*هذا الكلام لا يوجد فقط فى **الكتاب المقدس** بعهده الجديد لكنه موجود فى القديم أيضاً. فقد قال **هوشع النبى** فى **العهد القديم**: "لأن **بنى إسرائيل** سيقعدون أياماً كثيرة بلا ملك وبلا رئيس وبلا ذبيحة... بعد ذلك يعود بنى إسرائيل ويطلبون الرب إلههم و**داود** ملكهم ويفزعون إلى الرب وإلى جوده فى آخر الأيام" (هو3: 4، 5). والمعروف أن هوشع النبى قد أتى بعد **داود النبى** بمدة كبيرة أى بمئات السنين، فعندما يقول: "ويطلبون الرب إلههم و**داود** ملكهم" يكون المقصود بعبارة "داود ملكهم" هو "**الرب يسوع المسيح**"، وهذا يعنى إيمانهم بالمسيح لأنهم كيف يطلبون **داود** وهو قد دُفن وقبره موجود إلى هذا اليوم كما قال **بطرس الرسول** (انظر أع2: 29). *
*وقوله: " يعود بنى إسرائيل ويطلبون الرب إلههم وداود ملكهم ويفزعون إلى الرب وإلى جوده فى آخر الأيام " (هو3: 4-5) عبارة "آخر الأيام" تعنى المجئ الثانى، وهذه هى إحدى علامات المجيء الثانى. *

*لازال اليهود إلى الآن يسفكون دماءً كثيرة فى حروبهم ضد **الفلسطينيين**، ويشردون سكان الأراضى المقدسة، ويصارعون من أجل مملكة أرضية رفضها **السيد المسيح** عندما قال: "مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم" (يو18: 36)، ويصارعون من أجل هيكل قديم قال عنه السيد المسيح: "لا يترك ههنا حجر على حجر لا ينقض" (مت24: 2، مر13: 2، لو21: 6) وهذه العبارة وردت فى **ثلاثة أناجيل من الأربعة**.*
*وقال لهم السيد المسيح أيضاً: "هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خراباً" (مت23: 38، لو13: 35).. إذاً السعى إلى بناء الهيكل هو أمر يعتبر ضد التيار.. فتيار الرب هو فى أن يستغنوا عن الذبائح الحيوانية ويقبلوا ذبيحة **الرب يسوع المسيح**. وأن يستغنوا عن المُلك الأرضى ويقبلوا الملكوت السماوى. فطالما لازالت أحلامهم الأرضية قائمة، سيظل إيمانهم بالمسيح معطل. والعزوة والإعتزاز بالشرائع الناموسية الموسوية المختصة بالذبائح والهيكل إلخ. كل هذا يُعطّل إيمانهم بالسيد المسيح. *
*كيف سيؤمن اليهود؟ هذه مسألة لا نقدر أن نقطع فيها برأى. ولكن علينا مسئولية وهى أن نشهد للمسيح فى كل زمان ومكان..*

*لقد أصبحت وسائل الاتصالات اليوم توفّر للإنسان التواصل مع أى شعب من الشعوب حتى وهو جالس فى مكانه. لذلك علينا مسئولية وهى أن تكون لنا شهادة عما ورد فى **العهد القديم** من نبوءات. ومن الممكن جداً أن يهتم المسيحيين بشرح المسيحية شرحاً سليماً من خلال **الكتاب المقدس** وأسفار العهد القديم بحيث تبرز صدق إرسالية **السيد المسيح** وحقيقة أن يسوع الناصرى هو فعلاً **المسيا المنتظر**. فهذه رسالة موضوعة علينا حتى وإن لم نوجد فى وسط اليهود فى الأراضى المقدسة، ومن الممكن أن يكون لنا القدرة على التواصل الفكرى من خلال وسائل الاتصالات. كما أنه توجد لنا كنائس وشعب فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من الممكن أن يعلن المبادئ المسيحية لكى يراجع اليهود الموجودون هناك أنفسهم، وتكون لهذه قوة تأثير كبيرة جداً على اليهود فى أى مكان آخر فى العالم. *
*عندما قال الرب: "لما كان **إسرائيل** غلاماً أحببته، ومن مصر دعوت ابنى" (هو11: 1) كان المقصود بها ليس فقط خروج شعب إسرائيل من أرض مصر ولكن أيضاً مجيء العائلة المقدسة إلى **أرض مصر** وعودتهم مرة أخرى إلى هناك حيث صُلب السيد المسيح فى الأراضى المقدسة. فعبارة "من مصر دعوت ابنى" تعنى عندما **هربت العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر**.*
*وحالياً الإيمان الحقيقى مستقر فى مصر وفى الكنائس الشقيقة. ونحن نحتاج إلى أن نحفظ هذا الإيمان إلى أن يأتى الوقت الذى يصل فيه نور الإيمان وشرارة الإيمان إلى هؤلاء الناس.. هذه مسئولية علينا..*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*النهضة الروحية من علامات المجيء الثاني*






*اليهود مصدر حزن وقلق للعالم كله، وقد قال عنهم **بولس الرسول**: "غير مرضيين لله وأضداد لجميع الناس" (1تس2: 15). ولكن الله فى مقاصده التى يعبر عنها **بولس الرسول** بقوله: "إن كان رفضهم هو مصالحة العالم، فماذا يكون اقتبالهم إلا حياة من الأموات" (رو15:11). وهذا يعنى أنه لما كان اليهود قد رُفِضوا بسبب قساوتهم وصلبهم للسيد المسيح، إتجه الآباء الرسل للتبشير بالمسيحية إلى كل أمم الأرض، فإذا كان رفضهم صار مصالحة للعالم -لأن المسيحية قد انتشرت فى شعوب الأرض كلها بسبب قساوة اليهود- فماذا يكون اقتبالهم إلا حياة من الأموات. إذن رجوعهم سيكون سبب إزدهار شديد جداً للمسيحية. للأسف نحن نرى أن المسيحية تنهار فى الغرب بصورة رهيبة. *
*اليهود فى حالة غضب شديد بسبب فيلم آلام المسيح الذى ظهر قريباً (إخرج ميل جيبسون Mel Gibson)، وفى نفس الوقت فإن المسيحيون الذين يشاهدون هذا الفيلم يتأثرون ويتبكت الكثيرون منهم على خطاياهم. هناك حركة تحدث الآن.. لست أقصد أن هذا الفيلم هو الذى سوف يتسبب فى إيمان اليهود لكن من الواضح أن هناك صراع فكرى يدور. تأثير هذا الفليم جبار على كل المستويات فاليهود فى حالة غضب شديد والمسيحيون فى حالة تأثر شديد. وهذا يعطينا نموذج لِما يمكن أن يحدث فى مرحلة مشابهة عندما ينوح اليهود على خطاياهم بدلاً من أن يبكوا عند حائط المبكى على مجدهم الزائل، يبكوا على خطية صلبهم للسيد المسيح، حينئذ يتبكت المسيحى أيضاً.*
*اليهود فى وقت صلب **السيد المسيح** قالوا "دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا" (مت 27: 25)، والآن يقولون ما ذنبنا إن كان أجدادنا هم الذين صلبوه؟ لكن طالما هم إلى هذا الوقت يعتبرون أن السيد المسيح مضل ومخالف للناموس، وبالتالى فحسب شريعتهم هو مستحق للموت، إذن كل يهودى اليوم يظن فى نفسه أن السيد المسيح كان مستحقاً للصلب، لا يجب أن يقول ما ذنبى إن كان أجدادى هم الذين صلبوه؟! لأن هذا نوع من تزييف الحقيقة ونوع من التمويه (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).*
*لكن على أية الأحوال اليهود أعداء من أجل الإنجيل، وأحباء من أجل الآباء كما يقول **معلمنا بولس الرسول**: "من جهة الإنجيل هم أعداء من أجلكم وأما من جهة الاختيار فهم أحباء من أجل الآباء" (رو11: 28). "من جهة الإنجيل أعداء" تعنى أنهم طالما ينكرون السيد المسيح فهم أعداء للإنجيل، و"من جهة الاختيار فهم أحباء من أجل الآباء" تعنى أنهم عندما يتوبون ويؤمنون بالمسيح فسيكون هذا هو تحقيق الوعد الذى قاله الرب لإبراهيم: "يتبارك فيك وفى نسلك جميع قبائل الأرض" (تك28: 14). فمن باب أولى إذا كانت كل الشعوب قد تباركت، فلماذا يحرمون هم أنفسهم من هذه البركة؟ ولكن بشرط أن يتوبوا.. ومن ضمن توبتهم أن يكفوا عن سفك الدماء والعدوان والأحلام الأرضية والتوسعية. *​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*- ظهور الوحش من علامات المجيء الثاني*





*الله لا يرى أحداً هذه الأيام التى سوف يظهر فيها الوحش... *
*فالسيد المسيح** يقول أنه سيكون هناك ضيق عظيم لم يحدث مثله منذ بداية العالم:*
*"لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ حِينَئِذٍ ضِيقٌ عَظِيمٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ مُنْذُ ابْتِدَاءِ الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآنَ وَلَنْ يَكُونَ. لو لم تقصّر تلك الأايام لم يخلص جسد ولكن لأجل المختارين تقصّر تلك الأيام" (مت24: 21، 22).*
*يقول الرائى فى **سفر الرؤيا** ما يلى: "ثم متى تمت الألف السنة يُحَلُّ **الشيطان** من سجنه ويخرج ليضل الأمم الذين فى أربع زوايا الأرض" (رؤ20: 7، 8). والألف سنة هنا هى مجرد رقم رمزى قيّد خلالها **السيد المسيح** الشيطان بعد إتمام الفداء. والضلال المذكور فى هذه الآية هو الأهوال التى لم يرَها أحد من قبل.*
*وفى **سفر الرؤيا** ورد أيضاً ما يلى: "ورأيت **ملاكاً** نازلاً من السماء معه مفتاح الهاوية وسلسلة عظيمة على يده. فقبض على التنين الحية القديمة الذى هو إبليس و**الشيطان** وقيَّده ألف سنة. وطرحه فى الهاوية، وأغلق عليه، وختم عليه لكى لا يضل الأمم فى ما بعد حتى تتم الألف السنة. وبعد ذلك لابد أن يُحلَّ زماناً يسيراً" (رؤ20: 1-3).*
*وقد علّق على الزمان اليسير فى **سفر الرؤيا** أيضاً بقوله: "ويل لساكنى الأرض والبحر لأن **إبليس** نزل إليكم وبه غضب عظيم عالماً أن له زماناً قليلاً" (رؤ12: 12). *
*فبعد أن حُلَ **الشيطان** من سجنه بعدما أظهر السيد المسيح طغيانه وظلمه بدلاً من أن يتوب إزداد شره بالأكثر.*
*هذا يرد على من يقولون إن الشيطان سوف يتوب!!! وقد قرأت فى بعض الصحف مقالاً يقول الكاتب فيه أننا يجب أن نحب الشيطان ونطلب من أجل توبته!! هذا الكلام يتعارض مع تعاليم **الكتاب المقدس** لأنه مُعلم مسبقاً أن الشيطان لن يتوب (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). *
*فمن ناحية: ما فائدة أن نضيع جهدنا فى هذا الأمر ونطلب من أجل عدو الله وقد أعلن الله هذا؟ *
*ومن ناحية أخرى: كيف نحب الشيطان؟!! حقاً قال **السيد المسيح**: "أحبوا أعداءكم" (مت5: 44).*
*لكنه كان يقصد أعداءنا من البشر ولم يقل أبداً "أحبوا الشيطان"! بل قال الكتاب "اصحوا واسهروا لأن **إبليس** خصمكم **كأسدٍ** زائرٍ يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه هو. فقاوموه راسخين فى الإيمان" (1بط5: 8، 9). *
*علينا أن نحترس من هذه الضلالات.*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*الوحش 666*

*وعندما يأتى **الشيطان** لن يكتفى بأن يوسوس للناس بأفكار سيئة، ولكن سيختار شخصية معينة من البشر، وهذه الشخصية سوف تكون أداته. وللأسف سوف يختار إنسان عدد إسمه 666، فلذلك عبدة الشيطان حالياً يضعون رقم 666 كعلامة من علاماتهم فى عباداتهم. *

*ما معنى أن عدد اسمه 666؟ *
*هذا يعنى أننا عندما نجمع حروف اسمه يكون حاصل الجمع 666. إن كل حرف فى اللغات يقابله رقم، ففى **اللغة العربية** مثلاً ترتب الحروف على طريقة أبجد هوز حطى كلمن سعفص قرشت.. فالحرف "أ" يقابله رقم "1"، والحرف "ب" يقابله رقم "2"، وهكذا إلى الحرف "ى" الذى يقابله رقم "10"، ومن بعده مباشرة الحرف "ك" يقابله رقم "20"، وهكذا إلى الحرف "ق" يقابله الرقم "100"، ومن بعده مباشرة الحرف "ر" يقابله الرقم "200" وهكذا... *
*فعندما تجمع الرقم المقابل لكل حرف من حروف اسم الوحش يكون الحاصل 666... لذلك يقول الكتاب: "هنا الحكمة من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش فإنه عدد إنسان وعدده ست مئة وستة وستون" (رؤ13: 18). *
*ولم يرد ذكر اسم الوحش لئلا عند مجيئه يقول أنه طالما أن الكتب المقدسة ذكرت أنه الوحش يجب أن تحرق كل هذه الكتب. لذلك يقول "هنا الحكمة من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش". *
*ومحاولة توفيق أسماء لأشخاص عاشوا فعلاً على العدد 666 هو أمر غير مقبول. الاسم سيكون واضحاً، وعندما تحسبه تجده 666، وغالباً سيكون باللغة العبرية لأنه سيدّعى أنه المسيح، فلابد أن يأتى من سبط يهوذا ومن نسل **داود** (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ويكون غالباً اسمه عبرياً. وحروف الأبجدية العبرية تمشى بطريقة أبجد هوز حطى كلمن المعروفة وبالتالى سيكون هناك تشابه فى الرقم بين اللغة العربية والعبرية.*
*هناك حروف تُحسب أيضا باللغة اليونانية التى كُتب به العهد الجديد من **الكتاب المقدس** ولكن فى حساب عدد الوحش لن يكون لليونانية الدور الفعّال لأن الوحش سيدّعى أنه المسيح، ولن يصدق أحد أن المسيح من اليونانيين أو من شعب اليونان. إلا إذا كان هناك رجلاً يهودياً يعيش فى اليونان ويعرف اللغة اليونانية وسُمّى بأسماء يونانية فهذا وضع آخر.*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*- الإرتداد العام من علامات المجيء الأخير*



*بالطبع لن يكون ظهور الوحش بلا تأثير.. *
*بعد توبة اليهود وإيمانهم ستكون هناك مرحلة إزدهار شديد جداً، لكن لابد أن كل الذين آمنوا يرقدون فى الرب سواء كان رقاد طبيعى أو استشهاد لأنه يقول: "هكذا سيخلُص جميع **إسرائيل**" (رو11: 26). لم يقل "يؤمن جميع إسرائيل" بل "يخلُص جميع إسرائيل" وكلمة "يخلُص" تعنى أن الشخص يؤمن ويرقد فى الإيمان. فأين إيمان اليهود اليوم وأين خلاصهم؟!!*
*لذلك، عندما بدأ الرسل يقولون إنهم منتظرين سرعة مجيء الرب لكى يحفِّزوا الناس للتوبة والاستعداد، ظن أهل تسالونيكى أن المسيح سوف يأتى سريعاً فبدأوا يتوقفون عن العمل وعن بناء الكنائس إلخ. فحذرهم **معلمنا بولس الرسول** وبدأ يعطيهم علامة فقال لهم: "لا يأتى إن لم يأتِ الارتداد apostasy أولاً ويُستعلَن إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعى إلهاً أو معبوداً حتى إنه يجلس فى هيكل الله كإله مظهراً نفسه إنه إله.. الذى مجيئه بعمل **الشيطان** بكل قوة وبآياتٍ وعجائب كاذبة وبكل خديعة الإثم فى الهالكين. لأنهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا. ولأجل هذا سيُرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال حتى يصدِّقوا الكذب. لكى يُدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق بل سُرُّوا بالإثم" (2تس2: 3، 4، 9-12). *​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*- الإرتداد العام واستعلان إنسان الخطية*
*ربط **معلمنا بولس الرسول** بين ثلاثة أشياء فيما يخص مجيء السيد المسيح:*
*أولاً: الارتداد العام واستعلان إنسان الخطية*
*إن المسيح لن يأتى إلا بعدما يأتى الارتداد العام أولاً وأيضاً استعلان إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك فيقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "لا يأتى إن لم يأتِ الارتداد أولاً ويُستعلن إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك" (2تس2: 3). *
*و"ابن الهلاك" هو الوحش الذى يجلس فى هيكل الله كإله مظهراً نفسه إنه إله. ويقول عنه الكتاب أنه "المقاوم والمرتفع على كل من يدعى إلهاً أو معبوداً حتى أنه يجلس فى هيكل الله". وهنا يتساءل البعض ما معنى عبارة "يجلس فى هيكل الله"؟ هل تعنى أن هيكل سليمان سيبنى؟*
*هيكل سليمان عندما دشنه سليمان بذبائح كثيرة وكان **تابوت العهد** موجوداً فى ذلك الحين فحينما أدخل الكهنة تابوت العهد فى قدس الأقداس ملأ مجد الرب البيت، وتم تدشين الهيكل وصار اسمه هيكل الله. *
*خيمة الاجتماع** دشنها **موسى النبى** ورش الدم **بالزوفا** فقدّس الخيمة. *
*ولكن اليوم، من له أحقية تدشين الهيكل؟ لقد انتهى الكهنوت الهارونى وزال فلا يدعى هيكل الله فيما بعد. *
*إذاً عبارة "يجلس فى هيكل الله" من الممكن أن تعنى أنه يجلس مثلاً فى كنيسة القيامة فى القدس. هناك توجد كنيسة اسمها "كنيسة نصف الدنيا" وهى كنيسة ضخمة جداً، وداخل قبتها الكبيرة يوجد قبر المسيح و**الجلجثة** وتفاصيل كثيرة أخرى (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ومن الممكن أيضاً أن تطلق تسمية "هيكل الله" على كنائس من أيام **الإمبراطورة هيلانة** أم **الملك قسطنطين**، تم بنائها فى ذلك الزمان ودشّنها **الآباء البطاركة القديسين** قبل عصر الإنشقاق. لكن لا يمكن أن يبنى أى شخص معاصر اليوم هيكل ويقول عنه **بولس الرسول** أن هذا هو هيكل الله. *
*الكتاب يقول عن جماعة المؤمنين: "أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم" (1كو3: 16) وقال أيضاً: "مبنيين كحجارة حية" (1بط2: 5) (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)، "مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية" (أف2: 20).*
*فنحن لا نستطيع أن نقبل أن عبارة "هيكل الله" فى **الكتاب المقدس** فى العهد الجديد تطلق على مبنى يبنيه إنسان غير مؤمن بالمسيح. *
*هذا الوحش سيحاول الإستيلاء على الهياكل والمقدسات. وسيُعلِن نفسه أنه المسيح الحقيقى وأن المسيح السابق ليس هو المسيح. *
*ثانياً: المعجزات الخارقة التى يعملها الوحش وتؤدى إلى الارتداد العام*
*هذا الإرتداد سيأتى نتيجة المعجزات الخارقة التى سيعملها الوحش "الذى مجيئه بعمل **الشيطان** بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة وبكل خديعة الإثم فى الهالكين" (2تس2: 9، 10).*

*"الذى مجيئه بعمل **الشيطان** بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة وبكل خديعة الإثم فى الهالكين" (2تس2: 9، 10) لذلك نحذر شعبنا من الجرى وراء أى شئ يسمعه ويقول أنها معجزة.. لا يجب أن نجرى وراء أى معجزة ونصدقها. بل يجب أن يكون هناك شئ من التأنى والفحص. ويفضّل أن الكنيسة نفسها هى التى تقيّم المعجزات، وتصدر بشأنها قرارات كما حدث فى **ظهور السيدة العذراء فى كنيستها بالزيتون وفى كنيستها ببابا دوبلو**. وأيضا عندما ظهرت الأنوار السمائية فى كنيسة مارمرقس فى أسيوط قريباً.. هذه الأمور شهدت لها الكنيسة بصفة رسمية وصدّقت عليها. *
*نحن لا نحب أن نجرى وراء أى مظهر من المظاهر الخارقة لأن للشيطان أيضاً قدرة على الأعمال الخارقة للطبيعة. ففى أيام **أيوب** أنزل نارًا من السماء وحرق كل حقوله وقتل كل الماشية وهدم البيت وقتل كل أولاده.. فللشيطان قوة خارقة.. هو حالياً مقيد لكن عندما يُحل ستكون هذه أصعب الأيام.. لذلك قال **بولس الرسول** عن الوحش: "الرب يبيده بنفخة فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه" (2تس2: 8). *​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*ظهور الرب وإبادته للوحش في المجيئ الثاني*

*ثالثاً: ظهور الرب أو مجيئ المسيح وإبادته للوحش وللوضع السيئ*
*من الذى سيوقف هذا الوحش عند حدّه ويرميه فى البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت مع **إبليس** وكل جنده، إلاّ مجيء الرب "الرب يبيده *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*بنفخة فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه" (2تس2: 8). *
*إذاً من علامات نهاية العالم ظهور الوحش والارتداد العام، ومعجزات الوحش التى تؤدى إلى الإرتداد العام. وبعد ذلك مجيء الرب وإبادته لهذا الوضع السيئ. *
*يقول الكتاب: "يصنع آيات عظيمة حتى إنه يجعل ناراً تنزل من السماء على الأرض قدام الناس. ويضل الساكنين على الأرض بالآيات التى أعطى أن يصنعها" (رؤ13: 13، 14). هل هناك أكثر من ذلك أنه سوف يجعل نارًا تنزل من السماء على الأرض أمام الناس؟!! لذلك نقول للناس الذين يدّعون أن اليهود سوف يؤمنون عندما يتم بناء الهيكل ولا تنزل ناراً من السماء نقول لهم أن **الشيطان** يقدر أن يُنزل ناراً من السماء. لذلك قد سبق **السيد المسيح** وحذّر قائلاً: "إن قال لكم أحد هوذا المسيح هنا أو هناك فلا تصدقوا" (مت24: 23). *

*والوحش طبعاً يعمل ضد **الثالوث** لذلك رقمه 666. ورقم 666 هو 7-1 ، 7-1 ، 7-1 لأن رقم ستة هو سبعة ناقص واحد، أو مطروح منها واحد. وقد أكمل الله الخليقة فى سبعة أيام بما فيها الراحة فحينما نطرح من السبعة واحد تصير ستة. لذلك صلب المسيح فى اليوم السادس، **يوم الجمعة**، وقال: "هذه ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة" (لو22: 53) (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وفى نفس هذا اليوم الذى إرتكب فيه **الشيطان** جريمته، صنع **السيد المسيح** الفداء وداس الموت بالموت، وقام فى اليوم الثامن الذى هو يوم الأحد أول أيام الأسبوع، لذلك يُرمز للسيد المسيح برقم 888. *
*رقم 666 يرمز إلى ما هو ناقص 7-1=6 وتذكر ثلاث مرات لأن الوحش يعمل ضد **الثالوث**. أما 888 فهى 7+1=8 وهذا الرقم يرمز إلى الحياة الجديدة بعمل الثالوث الأقدس فى حياة البشرية.*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*عودة أخنوخ و إيليا إلى الأرض: الزيتونتان و المنارتان القائمتان*

*هناك مَثَل شعبى يقول أن القرش الأبيض ينفع فى اليوم الأسود... هذا المثل يناسب حدث عودة أخنوخ و**إيليا**، لكنهما قرشين. *
*على مدى تاريخ البشرية رفع الله شخصين من الأنبياء أحياء إلى السماء، وهما أخنوخ السابع من **آدم** وإيليا النبى الذى صعد بمركبة نارية وخيل نارى إلى السماء. ولكن ليس إلى السماء العليا سماء السموات فى الملكوت، بل إلى سماء معينة.*

*لماذا حفظ الرب إيليا و**أخنوخ**؟*
*لكن لماذا "سار **أخنوخ** مع الله ولم يوجد لأن الله أخذه" (تك5: 24)؟ لماذا حفظه الله عنده هو و**إيليا** حتى الآن وهما لم ينالا **سر المعمودية** ولا ماتا؟! والكتاب يقول "وُضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك **الدينونة**" (عب9: 27) فلابد إنهما سيموتا، فلماذا هما باقيان هكذا؟ وماذا يفعلان؟ وما هى فائدتهما؟*
*فائدتهما أنهما من أعظم شخصيات الأنبياء، أحدهما قبل الطوفان وهو أخنوخ، والآخر بعد الطوفان وهو إيليا. والرب وعد أنه سوف يرسل إيليا النبى قبل مجيء يوم الرب العظيم والمخوف. فالله يحفظهما عنده لكى يشهدا للمسيح الحقيقى أمام الوحش. وقد قيل ذلك فى **سفر الرؤيا** "سأعطى لشاهدىَّ فيتنبآن ألفاً ومئتين وستون يوماً لابسين مسوحاً" (رؤ11: 3) وألفاً ومئتين وستون يوماً أى ثلاث سنين ونصف إن كان الشهر ثلاثين يوم فقط، لكن قد تكون هذه أرقام رمزية. وهنا نتذكر أن إيليا قد صلى صلاة فلم تمطر السماء ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر "كان إيليا إنساناً تحت الآلام مثلنا وصلى صلاة أن لا تمطر فلم تمطر على الأرض ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر" (يع5: 17) وهى نفس المدة المذكورة فى سفر الرؤيا.*
*وقيل عنهما أيضاً أنهما يكونان "لابسين مسوحاً" وهذا دليل الحزن، لأنه فى أيام الوحش ستكون الأوضاع سيئة للغاية. *
*ويكمل: "هذان هما الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض. وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما تخرج نار من فمهما وتأكل أعداءهما، وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما فهكذا لا بد أنه يقتل" (رؤ11: 4، 5). والمعروف أن **إيليا النبى** عندما كان الملك يرسل رئيس الجند ليستدعيه، كانت تنزل نار من السماء تأكل رئيس الجند مع جنوده الخمسين (انظر 2مل1).*
*علامة أخرى "هذان لهما السلطان أن يغلقا السماء حتى لا تمطر مطراً فى أيام نبوتهما، ولهما سلطان على المياه أن يحوّلاها إلى دم وأن يضربا الأرض بكل ضربة كلما أرادا" (رؤ11: 6) من الذى صلى ولم تمطر السماء ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر؟ إنه **إيليا النبى**...*
*أما عبارة "لهما سلطان على المياه أن يحولاها إلى دم" فتذكرنا بقصة إيليا النبى عندما قدّم ذبيحته وأمر بأن يغرقوا الذبيحة بماءً حتى تمتلئ القناة التى حول المذبح أمام كهنة الأصنام لكى يعرف الجميع حقيقة قوة المعجزة التى سوف تحدث، وبعد ذلك صلى، فنزلت نار من السماء أكلت **الذبيحة** ثم لحست المياه التى حول المذبح (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وكان قد اختلط دم الذبيحة بالماء، فتحولت المياه إلى دم مثلما حدث وقت الضربات العشر **لموسى النبى**. *
*"وأن يضربا الأرض بكل ضربة كلما أرادا. ومتى تمما شهادتهما فالوحش الصاعد من الهاوية سيصنع معهما حرباً ويغلبهما ويقتلهما" (رؤ11: 6، 7) إذاً هما أحياء ولم ينتقلا **كموسى النبى** الذى مات ورقد ودفن. هؤلاء أحياء لأنه قال "يقتلهما".*
*وكلمة "يغلبهما" هنا ليس معناها الغلبة الروحية، لكن بمعنى أنه سيكون معه قوة أكثر من القوة التى معهما بسماح من الله. هما يعملان بقوة الله، ولكن قوة الله تُعطىَ بدرجة معينة للأنبياء وهذه ليست قوة الله اللانهائية.. فهو سوف يعطيهم درجة معينة من القوة. وبالرغم من قوتهما الهائلة إلا أن الوحش سيغلبهما. إنها ستكون من أصعب الأيام!! *
*تصوروا أن **إيليا** و**أخنوخ** القادمين بقوة وبتأييد من الله يغلبهما الوحش!! إيليا هذا الذى طلب أن تنزل نار من السماء لتأكل الذين أتوا للقبض عليه، والذى كان بصلاته يمنع المطر ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر، ومع كل هذه القوة يغلبه الوحش!! *
*ولكن، قبل أن يغلبهما الوحش سيكونا قد شهدا للمسيح لذلك يقول الكتاب "سأعطى لشاهدىَ"، أى سوف يصيرا شهداء.*
*"وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة التى تُدعى روحياً **سدوم** ومصر حيث صُلب ربنا أيضاً" (رؤ11: 8) و "مصر" ليست مصر فعلاً بل "تُدعى روحياً" لأن "المدينة العظيمة" حيث صلب الرب على جبل هى **أورشليم** القدس.. هناك سيُقتل **إيليا** و**أخنوخ**. وهذا يعرّفنا أن الوحش سيظهر بالفعل فى **أورشليم**. *
*لكن شىء جميل أنهما يأتيان ويشهدان للمسيح ويكون قد تحقق المثل الذى قلناه أن القرش الأبيض ينفع فى اليوم الأسود... نعم قُتلا.. لكنهما قاما بالدور الذى كان عليهما أن يقوما به. لأنه فى وقت الذى سوف تكون فيه الكنيسة مطحونة بالإضطهاد سوف تفاجأ بأن هذين النبيين قادمان من السماء ليقفا إلى جوار الكنيسة أمام الوحش، ويشهدا للمسيح. وباستشهادهما سترتج السموات والأرض. *
*والسؤال الذى يرد إلى الأذهان الآن هو: متى يُعمدا؟ الإجابة: إن معموديتهم هى معمودية الشهادة أو معمودية الدم... وهذا تأكيد كتابى لقبول الكنيسة لمعمودية الدم.*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*الأجيال تجتمع حول المسيح*
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
*رغم أن النبيين قادمان من **العهد القديم** إلا أنهما سوف يُحسبا من شهداء العهد الجديد.. وهذه هى الروعة! ويكون عمادهما بدمهما. شىء رائع أن نرى جميع الأجيال تجتمع حول السيد المسيح. *
*وأيضاً على **جبل التجلى** لما ظهر **إيليا** وموسى مع الرب كان **السيد المسيح** يمثّل المزامير، وموسى يمثّل التوراه أو الناموس، وإيليا يمثّل الأنبياء "لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى فى ناموس موسى والأنبياء **والمزامير**" (لو24: 44). فقد اجتمعت الأجيال أيضاً حول المسيح على **جبل التجلى**. *
*وأيضاً على جبل **أورشليم** سوف تجتمع هذه الأجيال السحيقة لكى تشهد للمسيح.. الأجيال المتواجدة وقتها وجيل **أخنوخ** إلخ. *
*و**أخنوخ** ليس شخصية عادية.. فهو من الشخصيات التى تعتبر بداية **الكارزين** فى تاريخ البشرية. ويقول عنه الكتاب: "حفظ **نوحاً** ثامناً كارزاً للبر" (2بط2: 5) فأخنوخ كان أول الكارزين.*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*- إيليا بين المجيء الأول والثاني*

*آيات أخرى بالكتاب تشير إلى النبيين:*
*فى **سفر ملاخى النبى** وهو آخر **أسفار العهد القديم** يقول فى آخر آيتين من السفر: "هأنذا أرسل إليكم **إيليا النبى** قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف. فيرُدُّ قلب الآباء على الأبناء وقلب الأبناء على آبائهم لئلا آتى وأضرب الأرض بلعن" (ملا4: 5، 6).. هاتين هما آخر آيتين فى آخر أسفار العهد القديم! وكأنه يريد أن يقول هذا آخر شئ. *

*إيليا بين المجيء الأول والثانى*
*هل سيأتى **إيليا النبى** قبل مجيء السيد المسيح الأول أم الثانى؟ "قبل مجيء يوم الرب، اليوم العظيم والمخوف" المقصود المجيء الثانى حرفياً والمجيء الأول رمزياً! لماذا؟ لأن التلاميذ عندما رأوا إيليا على **جبل التجلى**، وكانت رؤية مؤقتة لأن إيليا رجع مكانه مرة أخرى، قالوا للسيد المسيح "لماذا يقول الكتبة إن إيليا ينبغى أن يأتى أولاً؟" (مت17: 10، مر9: 11)، فقال لهم: "إن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه، بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا" (مت17: 12)، "حينئذ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن **يوحنا المعمدان**" (مت17: 13) (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). لأن الملاك المبشر بميلاد يوحنا كان قد قال **لزكريا** عن يوحنا "يتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكى يهيىء للرب شعباً مستعداً" (لو1: 17).*
*إذاً إيليا قد جاء رمزياً، وليس بالإستنساخ طبعاً لأن هذا مرفوض مسيحياً، ولا بعودة التجسد، أو بأى نوع من الأنواع، لأن إيليا كان حياً ولم يكن قد مات. قال الرب: إيليا قد جاء وكان يقصد **يوحنا المعمدان**، والملاك قال عن يوحنا أنه سيتقدم بروح إيليا وقوته، ولكنه ليس هو إيليا.*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*- الضيق العظيم، ونبوة عن المجيئين الأول والثاني*

*الضيق العظيم قال عنه **السيد المسيح**: "لأنه يكون حينئذ ضيق عظيم لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم إلى الآن ولن يكون" (مت24: 21). *
*وأكمل السيد المسيح كلامه قائلاً: "ولو لم تقصّر تلك الأيام لم يخلص جسد. ولكن لأجل المختارين تقصّر تلك الأيام" (مت24: 22).*

*نبوة عن المجيئين:*
*يوم الرب العظيم والمخوف ذكرت مواصفاته فى **سفر يوئيل النبى** وفى **سفر أعمال الرسل** على لسان معلمنا بطرس فى **يوم الخمسين** "بل هذا ما قيل **بيوئيل النبى** يقول الله ويكون فى الأيام الأخيرة أنى أسكب من روحى على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويرى شبابكم رؤى ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً وعلى عبيدى أيضاً وإمائى أسكب من روحى فى تلك الأيام فيتنبأون. وأعطى عجائب فى السماء من فوق وآيات على الأرض من أسفل دماً وناراً وبخار دخاناً. تتحول **الشمس** إلى ظلمة، والقمر إلى دم قبل أن يجىء يوم الرب العظيم الشهير ويكون كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلُص" (أع2: 15-21).*
*وقيل فى **ملاخى**: "قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف" (ملا4: 5). واضح الربط بين نبوة يوئيل وبين نبوة ملاخى والمجيئين. *
*المجئ الأول هو **يوم الخمسين** ويوم الصلب والفداء. *
*والمجئ الثانى الذى سيحدث فيه أن **الشمس** تحترق والقمر.. والعناصر.. إلخ.*
*هذه ليست من علامات المجئ بل من الأحداث التى سوف تصاحب المجئ نفسه. *
*لكن كيف نطبق "دماً وناراً وبخار دخاناً" (أع2: 19) على المجئ الأول؟ *
*حدث فى يوم صلب المسيح أن الشمس أظلمت فى وضح النهار، وكان هناك دم المسيح المسفوك، ونقول {هذا الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة عن خلاص جنسنا فاشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على **الجلجثة**..}. فبخار الدخان هو النار التى أصعدت **الذبيحة** فى يوم الفداء وهى نفس النار التى ظهرت فى **يوم الخمسين**، لأن **بولس الرسول** يقول عن **السيد المسيح** فى رسالته إلى أهل العبرانيين "الذى بروح أزلى قدّم نفسه لله بلا عيب" (عب9: 14) فهو قدّم نفسه **بالروح القدس** (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. الروح القدس الذى حلّ على هيئة ألسنة منقسمة من نار هو نفسه أصعد ذبيحة الابن الوحيد فوق الجلجثة فاشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء.*
*"الدم والنار وبخار دخان" موجودة فى يوم الفداء فى المجيء الأول، وموجودة فى **يوم الخمسين** كحدث متصل بيوم الفداء، وموجودة فى المجيء الثانى فى نهاية العالم.. *
*واضح هنا من نبوة يوئيل **ونبوة ملاخى** عن يوم الرب العظيم والمخوف إنه يشير إلى المجيء الأول والفداء وحلول الروح القدس **يوم الخمسين**، ويشير أيضاً إلى المجيء الثانى حينما تحدث هذه العجائب فتتحول **الشمس** إلى ظلمة والقمر إلى دم. وهذه هى العلامات التى تكلّم عنها **السيد المسيح**.*
*ثامناً: العلامات التى ترافق المجئ الثانى*
*"وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الأيام تظلم **الشمس** والقمر لا يعطى ضوءه والنجوم تسقط من السماء وقوات السماوات تتزعزع. وحينئذ تظهر علامة **ابن الإنسان** فى السماء" (مت24: 29، 30). *
*وعلامة **ابن الإنسان** هى **علامة الصليب** التى سوف تظهر فى السماء لكى نستطيع أن نميّز بين المسيح الحقيقى والمسيح الغير حقيقى. "وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض ويبصرون **ابن الإنسان** آتياً على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير" (مت24: 30). ويحيطه ألوف ألوف وربوات ربوات من **الملائكة** لذلك يقول: "آتياً على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت، فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح من أقصاء السموات إلى أقصائها" (مت24: 30، 31) **الملائكة** سيجمعون هؤلاء المختارين لنختطف لملاقاة الرب فى الهواء. *
*"تظلم **الشمس** والقمر لا يعطى ضوئه والنجوم تسقط من السماء وقوات السماوات تتزعزع" هذه أمور سوف تحدث أثناء المجيء الثانى. معنى ذلك أن هذا أيضاً هو يوم الرب العظيم الشهير المخوف. *
*وليس فقط السماوات والقوات التى فيها تتزعزع، بل حتى الأرض نفسها ستحترق. لذلك يدعونا **بطرس الرسول** أن نعتبر من هذا الأمر فيقول: "لا يخف عليكم هذا الشئ الواحد أيها الأحباء؛ أن يوماً واحداً عند الرب كألف سنة وألف سنة كيوم واحد. لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ، لكنه يتأنى علينا وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أناس بل أن يقبل الجميع إلى **التوبة**. ولكن سيأتى كلص فى الليل يوم الرب الذى فيه تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التى فيها. فبما أن هذه كلها تنحل أى أناس يجب أن تكونوا أنتم فى سيرة مقدسة وتقوى. منتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيء يوم الرب الذى به تنحل السماوات ملتهبة والعناصر محترقة تذوب. ولكننا بحسب وعده ننتظر سماوات جديدة وأرضاً جديدة يسكن فيها البر" (2بط3: 8-13). *
*واضح من كلام **معلمنا بطرس الرسول** أنه لا يُفيدنا حساب الأيام والسنين لمعرفة ميعاد مجيء الرب لأن "ألف سنة عند الرب كيوم واحد"، لكن يقول "منتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيئ يوم الرب". ومع ذلك يقول "لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ، لكنه يتأنى علينا وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أناس بل أن يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة". فكون الله يتأنى ويطيل أناته هذا لا يعنى أنه يتباطأ. ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن نكون مشتاقين إلى سرعة مجيء يوم الرب ومشتاقين أن ننطلق من هذا العالم مثلما قال **بولس الرسول** "لى اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح، ذاك أفضل جداً" (فى1: 23). *
*من ضمن **إعجاز الكتاب المقدس** أن معلمنا بطرس يقول: "تنحل العناصر محترقة". فى أيام **بطرس الرسول** من كان يصدق أن الحديد من الممكن أن يحترق؟ فى عصر الذرة نعرف أن النيوترونات تصطدم بنواة الذرة وتدمّرها وتحوّل المادة إلى طاقة. بمعنى أن العناصر نفسها تحترق وهذا ما حدث عند انفجار القنبلة الذرية فى هيروشيما.*
*من الناحية العلمية لم يكن هذا الكلام معقولاً فى أيام معلمنا بطرس لكنه كتبه لأن **الروح القدس** هو المتكلم.*
*كيف تحترق الأرض؟! من يصدق أن الرمل يحترق، بل ويحترق بضجيج!! "تزول السماوات بضجيج، وتنحل العناصر محترقة".. من المعروف أنه يحدث ضجيج فى الإنفجار النووى. ولكن إذا حرقت حديد مثلاً وأذبته لا يحدث ضجيج؛ بل يحدث إحمرار فقط. لكن متى يحدث ضجيج؟ الضجيج يحدث مع الإنفجار النووى، هيدروجينى أو ذرى.. *
*كان **بطرس الرسول** صياد سمك بسيط ولكنه حينما تكلم عن نهاية العالم تكلم بالروح القدس. وعلى الرغم ذلك، كان بطرس واحداً من الذين سألوا السيد المسيح عن نهاية العالم فقال لهم: "ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التى جعلها الآب فى سلطانه" (أع1: 7).*

*نصيحة ختامية:*
*ياليتنا نتضع ونقول إذا كان الآباء الرسل أنفسهم لم يعرفوا متى سوف ينتهى العالم، فمن يستطيع أن يدّعى أنه فاق الآباء الرسل القديسين كاتبى أسفار العهد الجديد، فاقهم فى معرفة الأزمنة والأوقات ويستطيع أن يحدد كما فعل **وليم ميلر** وتشارلز راصل مؤسسا بدعتى **الأدفنتست** وشهود يهوه.*
*ياليتنا نستعد لمجيء الرب بروح الإنسحاق والإتضاع لأن هذا أنفع لأنفسنا من أن نحاول معرفة الأزمنة.*
*فليعطنا الرب حياة التوبة** والاستعداد بصلوات **صاحب القداسة البابا شنوده الثالث** أدامه الرب على كرسيه ونفعنا ببركة صلواته. ولإلهنا المجد دائماً أبدياً **آمين*







المصدر لكل ما سبق  :

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-the-Faith__000-index-11-Second-Coming-2.html


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

للملف بقية 

تابعوا 
لو 
احببتم


:download:


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*




​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

منهج السنة الرابعة​بكلية البابا شنوده الإكليريكية​بمطرانية شبرا الخيمة​​​إعداد​الأستاذ توفيق فرج نخلة​*



رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تسالونيكي​ 
تسالونيكي:
تدعي حاليا ( سالونيك ). كانت عاصمة مقاطعات مكدونية باليونان وأحد المراكز التجارية الهامة . انجذب إليها كبار تجار اليهود ، وكان لهم مجمع فيها ( أع17: 1) .

في الرحلة الثانية: [1]
أسس بها بولس كنيسة أثناء رحلته الثانية حوالي سنه 52م بعد خدمته في فليبي . كرز بها ثلاثة سبوت ( أع17: 2و3) وهجم اليهود علي بيت ياسون أحد المهتدين وحوكم وأطلق سراحه بكفالة ( أع17: 9) . غادر بولس وسيلا وتيموثاوس تسالونيكي إلى بيرية حيث ترك سيلا وتيموثاوس في بيرية وذهب بولس إلى أثينا [2] ( أع7: 14و15) ومن المؤكد أن تيموثاوس لحق به وهو في أثينا . ثم أرسله إلى تسالونيكي (1تس3: 1و2) 
ثم عاد تيموثاوس إلى بولس الذي كان مقيماً في كورنثوس وقدم تقريره عن تسالونيكي ( أع18: 5) وكان التقرير مرضياً في جملته. فقد كانت الكنيسة قوية في الإيمان والمحبة (1تس3: 6) وكانت صابرة علي الرغم من الضيق والاضطهاد وكان الوثنيون في تسالونيكي يضطهدون الكنيسة (1تس 2: 14) . 

كاتب الرسالة :
كتبها بولس الرسول من كورنثوس حوالي سنه 52م وهي أولى رسائل بولس الرسول [3] 

الداعي إلى كتابتها :
كان بولس الرسول قد ترك تسالونيكي فجأة لسبب هياج اليهود عليه ( أع17: 1-13) . فأرسل إليهم تيموثاوس، فلما رجع تيموثاوس اخبره بثباتهم في الإيمان . ويبدو انه اخبر بولس ببعض النقائص كالحزن المفرط علي الموتى . فكتب القديس بولس:
·        ليعلن سروره بما سمع بخصوص ثباتهم في الإيمان.
·        ويوصيهم بعدم الإفراط في الحزن (1تس4: 13).
·        كما أكد لهم أن الراقدين سيقومون عند المجيء الثاني للمسيح. 

سماتها :
أهم ما ورد في هذه الرسالة: ما قاله عن: 
·        قيامة المسيح
·        ومجيئه الثاني
·        قيامة الأموات ( 1تس 4: 14) 
·        وعدم الإفراط في الحزن ( 1تس 4: 13)
·        وضرورة السهر الروحي والاستعداد لهذا المجيء (1تس5: 1-11) 

أقسامها : 
(1)              القسم التاريخي ( ص 1، 2، 3) 
(2)      القسم العملي ( التعليمي ) ( ص 4و5) : السلوك كما يليق في حياة القداسة والمحبة وتعزيه الحزانى من جهة الراقدين . 




[1] الذي أقامه الله​(1تس1: 9و10)​" يسوع المسيح الذي أقامه الله من بين الأموات " 
المسيح مات بالجسد ، أما الجوهر الإلهي المتجسد بذلك الجسد أقامه حيا من بين الأموات ( اللاهوت أقام الناسوت). تنسب قيامة المسيح إلى الآب ( أع2: 24، 5: 30 ) ، والي المسيح (يو2: 19، 10: 17و18) ، والي الروح القدس (رو8: 11، 1بط3: 18) لان الجوهر الإلهي واحد . 


[2] وإنما عاقنا الشيطان​(1تس2: 18)​المرجح أن الذين عاقوه ظاهراً هم الناس الأشرار ولكنه تحقق أن الشيطان هو الذي حملهم علي ذلك . قارن (رو1: 13، أع16: 6، دا10: 13)


[3] الله وربنا يسوع​( 1تس 3: 11)​" والله نفسه أبونا وربنا يسوع المسيح يهدي طريقنا إليكم" 
 انظر أيضا ( 2تس 2: 16و17) . 
الله وربنا يسوع المسيح واحد والفعل جاء معهما بالمفرد دليل علي وحدة الجوهر ( يو10 : 30) ولقد وجه بولس الرسول صلاته إلى المسيح كما وجهها إلى الآب ، لان المسيح هو الله . 


[4] الأحياء الباقين إلى مجيء الرب​( 1تس 4: 15)​" إننا نحن الأحياء الباقين إلى مجيء الرب لا نسبق الراقدين ".
الأحياء : كل المؤمنين الباقين في الجسد أحياء عند مجيء المسيح للدينونة . لا نسبق الراقدين : أي لا ندخل في حضرة الرب ونتمتع ببركات مجيئه ولا نختطف قبل قيامة الموتى 


[5] بهتاف بصوت رئيس ملائكة​( 1تس 4: 16)​غاية الصوت إما دعوة سائر الملائكة الذين شاهدوا خلق العالم ( أي 38: 7) واشتركوا في إعطاء الشريعة (أع7: 53، غل3: 19) ، ولهم خدمة في إجراء الدينونة (مت13: 41، 24: 31). وإما دعوة الأحياء والأموات ( الذين سيقيمهم المسيح) (يو5: 28 و29) إلي الامتثال ( المثول ) في حضرة المسيح . 


[6] الأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولا​( 1تس 4: 16)​أي قبل أن يتغير ويخطف المؤمنون الأحياء في السحب وكلام الرسول هنا علي مجرد قيامة المؤمنين كالكلام في بشارة لوقا عن قيامة الأبرار ( لو 14: 14) . والمعروف أن القيامة عامة للجميع أي للأبرار والأشرار ( يو5: 29 ، مت 25: 32 – أع24: 15) . 

ملاحظات​·        قيامة الأموات: إش26: 19، دا12: 2، 3، خر3، أع24: 15، يو5: 28، 29، يو11: 20ـ24، أع23: 6
·   قيامة الأبرار ( لو 14: 14) : هي قيامة واحدة لها وجهان أحدهما منير هو قيامة الأبرار للمكافأة . وثانيهما مظلم هو قيامة الأشرار للدينونة ( يو5: 29) . 
·   قيامة الأبرار : أي في اليوم الأخير الذي فيه يثيب الله الأتقياء علي كل أعمالهم الصالحة التي أتوها علي الأرض ( مت 10: 42، 25: 34 –36) . 
·   ولا داعي للمسيح هنا إلى ذكر قيامة الأشرار ، ولهذا لم يذكرها . فلا يفهم من ذلك أن الأشرار لا يقومون أو انهم يقومون في وقت آخر . القيامة عامة للجميع ولكن الأشرار لا يقومون قيامة مجيدة للسعادة والثواب ولكنهم يقومون للعذاب. أما الأبرار فهم الذين يكافأون وتسمي قيامتهم ( قيامة الحياة) (يو5: 29) لذلك " لا يقوم الأشرار في الدين ولا الخطاة في جماعة الأبرار " (مز1: 5) أي انهم لا ينتصبون أمام الله، أي لا يقومون قيامة الوجود الدائم في حضرة الله، أي لا تقوم لهم قائمه لأنهم سيكونون في خزي وفي خجل" 
·        الأبرار يقومون بجسد خالد ممجد أما الأشرار فيقومون بجسد خالد.
·    الملاك المبوق بالقيامة: ميخائيل رئيس السمائيين (ذوكصولوجية الملاك ميخائيل تقال في الخمسين . الإبصلمودية ص563). وجاء في ذوكصولوجية رئيس الملائكة سوريال في الإبصلمودية ص339 عبارة: ( سوريال المبوق). انظر كتاب (المبوق للدهور الآتية رئيس الملائكة الجليل سوريال المبوق إعداد راهب بدير السريان تقديم نيافة الأنبا متاؤس.)



علامات المجيء الثاني للمسيح:
(أ) علامات عامة ( مقدمات نهاية العالم ): حروب وأخبار حروب، مجاعات وأوبئة، زلازل هذه مبتدأ الأوجاع، وليس المنتهي بعد.  
(ب) العلامات الخاصة ( علامات المرحلة الأخيرة ): 
سنوات مع أسئلة الناس ج1 سؤال رقم 39 ص 61 
(1)              مجيء المسيح الدجال ( ضد المسيح ) 2تس2: 3- 10، 1يو2: 18، رؤ13 
(2)              ظهور إيليا وأخنوخ ( رؤ11: 3-12) 
(3)              الارتداد العظيم (2تس2: 3) مت24: 22،1تي4: 1، 2تي3: 1 و2
(4)              مسحاء كذبة ( مت24: 24 ) 
(5)              خلاص إليهم ( إيمانهم بالمسيح ) رو11: 16- 26، هوشع3: 4، 5 
(6)              انحلال الطبيعة ( مت24: 29) 
(7)              ظهور علامة ابن الإنسان في السماء ( مت 24: 30) 

 
شرح بعض الآيات​​[1] الذين يضايقونكم يجازيهم ضيقا​( 2تس 1: 6)​(إذ هو عادل عند الله أن الذين يضايقونكم يجازيهم ضيقا) يتحدث الرسول عن النقمة الإلهية كحقيقة ولكنها ليست موضع شهوة المؤمنين يتكلم بمقتضى المبدأ الإلهي (مت7: 2) وأن ما يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد أيضا (غل6: 7) ( انظر أيضا يع2: 13) 

[2] متى جاء ليتمجد في قديسيه​( 2تس 1: 10 )​الله يتمجد في قديسيه : فالمعلم يكرم بنجابة تلاميذه والقائد بشجاعة جيشه وترتيبه. الله يتمجد في قديسيه يصبرهم وطاعتهم وأمانتهم (يو21: 19)
ملاحظة : قال الله قديما فأتمجد بفرعون وبجميع جيشه خر14: 4و17) وذلك عندما ينتقم الرب من فرعون بإغراق جنوده في البحر يتمجد الله في قوته وعدله وقداسته ، ويعرف المصريون أنه هو الإله الحقيقي وحده ( خر 15)


[3] يجلس في هيكل الله كإله​( 2تس 2: 4 )​يرى البعض أنه يجدد الهيكل اليهودي، ويري البعض الآخر أنه يتربع في هيكل الكنيسة المسيحية ( تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب )


[4] يرفع من الوسط الذي يحجز الآن​(2تس2: 7 )​ما هو الذي يحجز الآن؟ الأمر الإلهي. يحجز الله ظهوره، يرفع الحاجز أي الأمر الإلهي أي عمل النعمة يرفع هذا الحاجز (عمل النعمة: الأمر الإلهي) لكي يعطي المسيح للشيطان فرصة للتحدي الكبير حتى يستعلن الأثيم الذي سيبيده الرب بنفخة فمه.

[5] بآيات وعجائب كاذبة​( 2تس 2: 9 )​( انظر رؤ13: 13و15): (ينزل نارا من السماء): بسماح ابن الله ( انظر أي1: 16)، لأن أتباع الشيطان عجزوا عن ذلك في مواجهة إيليا النبي (1مل18: 21- 40) يعطي روحا لصورة الوحش حتى تتكلم صورة الوحش" (رؤ13: 15): لا يقال إنه يعطي لصورة الوحش ( حياة ) بل ( روحا ) أي روحا شريرا وكثيرا ما كان الشيطان يتكلم في التماثيل، وقد تكلم في الحيلة (تك3: 1). ولقد استطاع الإنسان أن يجعل الجماد يتكلم (الراديو والتليفزيون) 
كيف نميز المعجزة الحقيقية من الكاذبة ؟ 
(أ) الصانع : ( هل يحيا حياة مقدسة أم حياة شريرة 
(ب) الوسيلة : هل هي عن طريق الصلاة أم عن طريق السحر والشعوذة 
(ج) الهدف : هل هو تمجيد الله وتثبيت الإيمان ورفع المعاناة أم إبهار الناس (تث13: 1- 3 ) 

[6] إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك​( 2تس 2: 2: 3 )​هو نفسه الذي يسمي " ضد المسيح "  ( 1يو 2: 18 ) (المسيح الدجال الكذاب ترجمة الآباء اليسوعيين (1يو 2: 18) 

[7] فسموا هذا ولا تخالطوه​(2تس3: 6، 14)​ميزوا بينه وبين غيره في المعاملة . تجنب الأردياء المعترفين والهراطقة (2تي3: 6، 14، 1كو15: 33، 2كو6: 14– 17، مت5: 29، 30، مز1: 1، 2يو10: 11)
​[8] سيرسل الله إليهم عمل الضلال​(2تس2: 11)​يرسل إليهم الضلال معناه أن الله يسحب يده المانعة، فيجد الشيطان مجالا لإتمام مقاصد الشريرة . أحيانا يسمح الله بأن يعاقب الشرير غير التائب بالوقوع عن شر أردأ انظر (رو1: 28– 24)، (مز81: 11، 12)

[9] السلام بيدي أنا بولس​(2تس3: 17)​          اعتاد بولس الرسول أن يكتب بيده عبارة في النهاية تدل على أن الرسالة منه (كو4: 18) انظر (1كو16: 21، غل6: 11) كما أن الرسالة إلى رومية أملاها لشخص اسمه ترتيوس (رو16: 22)

[10] بولس يطلب الصلاة لأجله​(2تس3: 1)​انظر: (رو15: 30، 2كو1: 11، أف6: 19، كو4: 3، 18، 1تس5: 25، 2تس3: 1، 1تي2: 1، عب13: 18، 19)

[11] لأن الإيمان ليس للجميع​(2تس3: 2)​          وذلك بسبب رفض البعض وعدم استعدادهم رغم أن خبر الإيمان مقدم للجميع، والمهم هو قبول الإيمان: من آمن واعتمد خلص (مر16: 16) انظر أيضا (يو3: 16، أع16: 31) مثل الزارع (لو8: 12ـ 14)


المصدر : http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ي+الكلية+الاكليريكية&cd=4&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg
 
*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*



فيلم يشرح علامات المجىء الثانى للسيد المسيح بالتفصيل
اضغط هنا



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87392​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*المجيء الثاني للرَّب


الأرشمندريت د.قيس صادق


إنَّ المجيء الثاني للرَّب يسوع المسيح ليدين الأحياء والأموات ويقدّم للآب الملكوت، مؤسِّساً بدء الملكوت الأبدي - الذي فيه يكتمل ويتحقَّق ملكوت - الكنيسة هذا الدهر هو من الحقائق الرئيسة لتعليم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسيّة. إنَّ هذه الحقيقة مدوَّنة في دستور الإيمان : " وأيضاً سيأتي (يسوع الملك) ليدين الأحياء والأموات الذي لا فناء لملكه ". إنَّ النصوص التي تتعلَّق بهذا الحدث كثيرة: متّى 24/3 ؛ 25/31 ؛ لوقا 21/27 ؛ مرقس 13/24 ؛ يوحنّا 5/22و27 ؛ أعمال 10/42 ؛ 17/31 ؛ رومية 2/2-7، 16 ؛ 14/9 ؛ اكو 15/23-28، 52-54 ؛ اتس 1/5-10 ؛ 2/19 ؛ 3/13؛4/15-17 ؛ يعقوب 5/7-8 ؛ 2بطرس 1/16 ، 3/10، 12-13 ؛ 1يوحنّا 2/28 ؛ رؤيا 20/11-15 .. الخ.

إنَّ مجيء الرَّب هذا يحمل تسميات متعدِّدة : مجيء ، قدوم ، ظهور، ملكوت أو استعلان المجد (تيطس 2/13 ؛ 1بطرس 4/13)، كشف الملكوت، كشف المجد و" يوم ابن الإنسان " (متّى 24/3 ؛ لوقا 17/2؛ كولسي 3/4 ؛ 1تيمو 6/14 ؛ 2تيمو 4/8) .. الخ.

ويتحدّث المخلّص نفسه عن مجيئه الثاني، وكذلك الرسل في عظاتهم وكتاباتهم "مَن استحى بي وبكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ فإنّ ابن الإنسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين " (مرقس 8/38 ؛ لوقا 9/26). وأيضاً يقول بأنّ " مجيء ابن الإنسان " سيكون " على سحاب السماء بقوَّةٍ ومجدٍ كثير "، وعندما تراه جميع الشعوب ستبكي (متّى 24/30 ؛ مرقس 13/26) وستنوح (رؤيا 1/7). المجيء الثاني لن يكون ظهوراً غير منظور للناس، لأنَّ مجيء الرّب سيكون بصوت أبواق الملائكة " فيرسل الملائكة ببوقٍ عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح من أقصاءِ السماوات إلى أقصائها " (متّى 24/31 ؛ 1 كو 15/52 ؛ 1تس 4/16)، لذلك لا ينخدعنّ أحد إذا سمع المسحاء والأنبياء الكذبة الذين سيقولون: "هو ذا ابن الإنسان ههنا أو هو ذا هناك " (لوقا 17/23) و " ها هو في البريَّة أو في المخادع " (متّى 24/26 ؛ مرقس 13/21) محاولين خداع المختارين بآياتٍ وعجائب كاذبة (متّى 24/24). إنَّ المخلّص يؤكّد على أنّ مجيئه كابن الإنسان سيكون أمام جميع البشر، لأنّه سيكون " كبرقٍ يخرجُ " من ناحيةٍ تحت السماء يضيء إلى ناحيةٍ تحت السماء " أو " من المشارِق وحتّى المغارب" (متّى 24/27 ؛ لوقا 17/24 ). ويقول أيضاً أنَّ " يوم الربِّ سيكون كلصِّ الليل " (متّى 24/43 ؛ لوقا 12/39 ؛ 1 تس 5/2 ؛ 2بطرس 3/10). لقد قدَّم يسوع هذه التأكيدات لتلاميذه لئلا يكونوا فريسة الأنبياء الكذبة والمسحاء الدجّالين من جهة، وأمّا من جهة ثانية فلكي يكونوا مستعدين دائماً، إذ لا أحد يعلم متى ستكون النهاية ومجيئه الثاني. لذلك يحثَّهم قائلاً: " إسهروا إذاً لأنكم لا تعرفون اليوم ولا الساعة التي يأتي فيها ابن الإنسان " (متّى 25/13؛ 24/42). لقد كان المخلّص يعلّم أنَّ الذين يخاطبهم لن يعيشوا حتّى ينظروا يوم مجيئه الثاني، على سحاب السماء إلاّ أنّ حثّهم على السهر يدلّ بصورة مميَّزة على " الإسخاتولوجيّة الفرديّة " ، أي عبور كلّ واحدٍ إلى الأبديّة بصورة فرديّة، الذي ـ إن كان مستعداً ـ سوف يلتقي بالمخلّص في دينونة النفس بعد الموت. هذا ما يفسّره ضرب الأمثلة التي تصفُ مجيئه بنهاية كلِّ واحدٍ، الذي سيأتي عندما لا أحد يتوقعه، كالطوفان في زمن نوح وكلصِّ الليل.

لقد قال المخلّص مرّة ثانية لتلاميذه " إنّ قوماً ههنا لا يذوقون الموت حتّى يروا ابن الإنسان آتياً في ملكوته " (متّى 16/18). أي أنّ الربَّ يؤكد لتلاميذه أنّ البعض منهم سوف يعيش وسوف يرى بعينيه كيف أنّه - إبن الإنسان - سيأتي ويظهر بمجده في قلب الكنيسة ، ملكوته . إنّ الحدث الكبير الذي يفكّر به المعلّم هو شد انتباههم إلى " دمار أورشليم وملاشاة الدولة الوثنيّة اليهوديّة " الذي تحقّق في العام 70م ، حيث سيكون ذلك شهادة على أنّه جاء بقوّةٍ في ملكوته. هذا الحدث كان دينونة خاصة لأورشليم.

عندما كان يسوع يخاطب تلاميذه لاحقاً عن دمار أورشليم ونهاية العالم ، سألوه عن علامة مجيئه وانقضاء الدهر (متّى 24/3)، فذكر لهم بعض علاماتٍ تتعلّق بدمار أورشليم وبعض آخر بانقضاء الدهر؛ وأمّا دمار أورشليم فسيكون صورة شاحبة لما سيكون في انقضاء الدهر. كون دمار أورشليم كان يُعتَبر كمجيءٍ للرَّب في القوّة وكمثل دينونته الخاصة، فإنّ ذلك يؤكّد على اهتمام المخلّص المميَّز بتلاميذه، وبالمسيحيين عبر الأجيال ، حتّى يهتم كلّ واحدٍ بنهايةحياته. لذلك ، فإلى جانب التوجيهات المباشرة للسهر على حياتهم، يعطيهم بعضاً من الأمثال المسمّاة " إسخاتولوجيّة " (أخرويَّة) تتعلّق بنهاية كلِّ واحد وكذلك بنهاية العالم. لهذا، فالنسبة لكلّ واحدٍ منّا، عندما نموت تكون هذه الحياة قد انتهت لأننّا نَعْبُرُ إلى غيرها.

من بين الأمثال الإسخاتولوجيّة : مَثَل اللص الذي يأتي في الليل لينقب ؛ مثَل الخادم المُخْلِص (متّى 24/43-51 ؛ مرقس 13/31-37 ؛ لوقا 12/36-40) ؛ مثل العذارى العشرة ومثل الوزنات (متّى 25/1-31). يقول اوريجنوس في تفسيره لوصية المخلّص حول الإستعداد الشخصي لقبول المجيء الثاني للرب: " يأتي يوم الربِّ على كلّ واحد منّا " كلصٍّ ": لهذا نسهر: أمّا " مساءً " أي في شبابنا، وأمّا في " منتصف الليل " أي في منتصف حياتنا ، وأمّا " عند صياح الديك "، أي في شيخوختنا ، و" أمّاصباحاً "، أي في عمق شيخوختنا ". و يقول القدّيس يوحنّا الذهبي الفم في ذلك :" كثيرون من الناس لو عرفوا متى سيموتون سيكرِّسون اهتمامهم في تلك اللحظة ؛ لذلك يقول " الساعة واليوم الذي لا تعلمون يأتي ربّكم" (متّى 24/42) لكي يجعل تلاميذه مجاهدين وفائزين في الإمتلاء بالفضائل " ( العظة 77:78 على إنجيل متّى، 24/42-44، باترولوجيا اليونانيّة، مجلد 58 ، عمود 705 ).

مع كلّ التأكيدات والحثّ على السهر والاهتمام بالنفس ، لم يكن التلاميذ مقتنعين بأنّ معلِّمهم، إبن الإنسان، سوف يغادرهم وسيأتي للمرّة الثانية، في وقتٍ ما، في تجديد العالم (متّى 19/28)، لذلك كانوا مقتنعين بأنّ يسوع سوف يؤسِّس مملكة أرضيَّة ينتظرها كلّ اليهود، لكي يخلّصهم من السلطة الرومانيّة، فأم أبناء زبدى قد طلبت إليه جعل يعقوب ويوحنّا أن يجلسا الواحد عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره في ملكوته (متّى 20/21). ولكن حتّى تلاميذه سألوه في يوم الصعود : " يا ربُّ هل في هذا الوقت ترد المُلْكَ إلى إسرائيل " (أعمال 1/6)، إلاّ أنّه يجيبهم : " ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه" (أعمال 1/7).
ومع كلّ ذلك أراد التلاميذ أيضاً أن يعرفوا شيئاً عن نهاية العالم، التي قال عنها المخلّص " وأمّا ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها أحد ولا ملائكة السموات إلاّ أبي وحده " (متّى 24/36 ؛ مرقس 13/32).

إنّ المفسرين القدامى والحديثي العهد، في تفسيراتهم لهذا النص، يقولون بأنّه يجب أن تُفهَم فكرة عدم السماح من قبل الآب. لذلك يقول الابن نفسه في مكان آخر إنّه يتكلّم ويعلن فقط ما يسمح به الآب ، إذ يقول : " لأنّي لم أتكلّم من نفسي لكن الآب الذي أرسلني هو أعطاني وصية ماذا أقول وبماذا أتكلّم " (يوحنّا 12/49). من النصّ الأوّل لا يمكن استنتاج أن الابن لا يعلم متى سيكون المنتهى، بل لم يكن بحاجة إلى معرفة ذلك ؛ إذ من المناسب أكثر أن يفكِّر كلّ واحدٍ بنهايته، لأنّ الطريقة التي أنهى فيها حياته - مع أو بدون المسيح - سوف يُحاسب عليها في الدينونة ، في المجيء الثاني. 

هكذا يعتبر القدّيس باسيليوس الكبير أنّه إذا كان الإبن لا يعرف ، فهو ليس الله ؛ وإن " كان الإبن لا يعرف فالأب أيضاً لا يعرف " ( باترولوجيا اليونانيّة، الرسالة 236 ، مجلد 32 ، عمود 880 ). أمّا القدّيس يوحنّا الذهبي الفم فيكتب : " يقول يسوع: أي كوني غير عارف ذاك اليوم، لقد أظهرت لكم من خلال الكثير (أعمال وحوادث مذكورة) إذ حدَّدت بُعدَ الزمن وكلّ الأمور الآتية ؛ ولكن بقوله هكذا ( بأنّه لا يعلم) أراد السيد أن يمنعهم من أن يسألوه ؛ إذ لو قال: " أعرف ولكن لا أريد أن أقول لكم " لجعلهم يلحّون عليه أكثر ؛ وهكذا بطريقة حكيمة حدَّ من بحثهم ليعرفوا أكثر ... ولأنّ الله الآب هو مصدر كلّ شيء وهو مرسل ابنه في العالم، لم يوكل إليه أن ينقل للبشريّة لا اليوم ولاساعة نهاية العالم . هذا السر العظيم يبقى محفوظاً للمهام التي سيسمح بها الله- الآب عندما يرى أنّ الوقت مناسباً حتّى يرسل ابنه مرّة ثانية في العالم ليجلس على دينونة العالم أجمع " ( باترولوجيا اليونانيّة ، العظة 77 (78) على إنجيل متّى ، مجلد 58 ، عمود 704 ).

إنَّ الفكرة اليهوديّة عن مملكةٍ أرضيّة لإسرائيل تقام في مجيء مسيا، هي متجذّرة بعمق في فكر الرسل والمسيحيين الأوّلين، وقد تأكدت في يوم دخول يسوع الانتصاري أورشليم راكباً جحش ابن أثان، لكي تتحقّق نبوءة زكريا (9/9 ؛ متّى 21/5) عندما استقبله الشعب كملكٍ مسيانيّ : " أوصانا - يا رب خلّصنا- يابن داوود، مباركٌ الآتي باسم الرب، أوصنا في الأعالي " (متّى 21/9). إذاً كلّ المحاولات للاعتقاد بأنّ يسوع المسيح ليس مسيا وطنيّاً - سياسيّاً، بل مسيا - ملكاً على نفوس البشر قد بقيت لوقتٍ ما عبثيّة، ولم يقتنعوا أنّ مجيئه الثاني، من حيث الوقت، سيكون بعيداً، بعد ألوفٍ من السنين، وأنّ الله وحده يعلم يوم وساعة ذلك.

إنّ المجيء الثاني يتطلّب " ملء كمال الأزمنة " . إنّه بحاجة إلى نضوج سلوكيّ- روحيّ للعالم، واستعداد للبشريّة لقبول هذه اللحظة النهائيّة. إنّ هذا الحدث لا ينتظره المسيحيون بخشوعٍ ورهبة وحسب بل والقدّيسين أيضاً، إذ بقيامة الأجساد في المجيء الثاني، من أجل الدينونة الأخيرة، يتحقّق ملء عيشهم وشركتهم مع الله. لا أحد من القدّيسين يعتبر أنّه قد وصل إلى نهاية التاريخ، بل إنّهم ينتظرون هذه النهاية لكي يعيشوا بملء الشركة مع الله والبشر من خلال رؤية إعلان مجد المسيح ونشاطه الكامل وقوته المحُِبَّة للبشر.

هكذا سيأتي ملكوت الله، كما يظهر لنا، بعد أن تكون الخليقة قد حقَّقت ما يلائم قبول هيكليّة الملكوت الأبدي، ملكوت العدل والسلام والمساواة ، وحتّى بالنسبة للبعض ، العيش السامي لهذه العلاقات في الله. إنّ الكمال الإسخاتولجي سيأتي بعد أن تكون البشريّة قد جاهدت لكي تجعل كلّ شيء ممكن للإقتراب من الملكوت، إذ يقول الرّسول بولس: " نحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الآب بوجهٍ مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغيّر إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجدٍ إلى مجدٍ كما من روحِ الربّ " (2كو 3/18). إلاّ أنَّ هذا يتطلّب ارتفاعاً روحيّاً مستمراً : " فمنذ أن اعتمدنا ، تشعُّ النفس أكثر من الشمس ، لأنّها تطهّرت بالرّوح ؛ وعندئذٍ لا نرى مجد الله، بل ونقبل من هناك (إن نهضنا بلا انقطاع) إشعاعاً ونُجَدَّد بالمجد ـ من مجد الروح في المجد ـ في مجدنا " ( القدّيس يوحنّا الذهبي الفم، العظة 7 على 2 كورنثس ).

علامات المجيء الثاني

من خلال النصوص التي تعتمد المصطلح اليوناني σημει̃ον الذي يعني : علاقة، فإننّا نلاحظ اعتماده بصيغتي المفرد والجمع.
1. يدور الحديث بصيغة المفرد عن " علامة الخِتان " كختمٍ لبرِّ إبراهيم للإيمان ( رومية 4/11) ؛ وعن "علامةٍ من السماء " طلبها الفريسيون والصدوقيون (متىّ 16/1-2) ؛ يسوع هو " علامة " - الطفل المضطجع في المذود (لوقا 2/32) وهو " العلامة التي تُقَاوَم لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في إسرائيل" (لوقا 2/34-35). عندما سئل يسوع " علامةً " أجاب" بعلامة يونان "(متّى 12/38-40 ؛ 16/1-4 ؛ مرقس 8/12؛ لوقا 11/29-30 ) ، الذي يرمز إلى يسوع مائتاً وقائماً وكذلك أيضاً علامة هدم وبناء " الهيكل " ، أي جسده ، في ثلاثة أيام (يوحنّا 2/18-19) . لقد سأله تلاميذه عن " علامة مجيئك " و " انقضاء الدهر " (متّى 34/3)، وأمّا هو فيحدّثهم عن " علامة مجيئه " و " علامة ابن الإنسان "(متّى 24/30) أي عن مجيئه.

لا يمكن أن تكون " علامة ابن الإنسان " سوى صليبه الذي عليه محا صكّ " خطايانا وصالحنا مع الله- الآب (كولسي 2/14 ؛ 2كو 5/18-19 ؛ أفس 2/16) مجرِّداً الرئاسات والسلاطين من قوّتهم (كولسي 2/15).

يقول الرّسول بولس أنَّ اليهود يطلبون آية واليونانيين حكمة ، وأمّا نحن " فنكرِز بالمسيح مصلوباً " (1كو 1/22-24)، الذي يظهر نفسه " العلامة ". ويتحدّث يعد ذلك عن موهبة التكلّم بالألسنة، التي هي "آية لغير المؤمنين " ( 1كو 14/22) لكي يؤمنوا بأنّ المسيح هو ابن الله مخلّص العالم. ويتحدَّث أيضاً عن علامة أو تحية رسائله، موقَّعة بيده ، كعلامةِ أصالتها (2 تسالونيكي 3/17).

ويذكر الرّسول أيضاً أنواع أخرى من " العلامات " مثل: " علامة الخيانة" قبلة يهوذا (لوقا 22/4)؛ " علامة عظيمة ظهرت في السماء إمرأة متسربلة بالشمس والقمر، وعلى رأسها إكليل من إثنى عشر كوكباً " ( رؤيا 12/1 ) ، رمز الكنيسة ؛ و " علامة عظيمة أخرى وعجيبة. سبعة ملائكة معهم السبع ضربات الأخيرة لأنّ بها أُكْمِلَ غضب الله " (رؤيا 15/1) على العالم ؛ وأخيراً " علامة " التنين الأحمر، الساقط من السماء الذي يجر ثلث نجوم السماء ( الملائكة) إلى الأرض (رؤيا 12/3 ؛ قارن : لوقا 10/18) و" علامة الوحش " ( رؤيا 13/17 ؛ 20/4 ).

نصوص أخرى تتحدّث عن " علاماتٍ " في صيغة الجمع. هكذا يتحدّث المخلّص عن علامات الأزمنة (متىّ 16/3)، و" علامات وعجائب " (يوحنّا 4/48). " العلامات والعجائب " هي مواهب الروح القدس المنسكبة على الكنيسة في اليوم الخمسين من أجل بناء الكنيسة ( 1 كو 12/7-11 ؛ 14/4،26)، وهناك " علامات عظيمة من السماء " و " علامات في الشمس والقمر والنجوم" لوقا 21/11،25) "وعلامات تأكيدٍ على رسوليّة الرسول بولس " (2كو 12/12).

وهناك أيضاً أنواع من العلامات، هي علامات ضد المسيح ( Anti-Chirst ) أو علامات الوحوش في سفر الرؤيا، العلامات التي سوف تبيّن زمن ظهور ضد المسيح. فالحديث يدور عن أنّ " مجيئه (ضد المسيح) سيعمل بفعل الشيطان بكلِّ قوَّة وبآياتٍ وعجائب كاذبة " (2تس 2/9)، أو يصنع آيات عظيمة حتّى أنّه يجعل ناراً تنـزل من السماء على الأرض قدّام الناس، ويضلّ الساكنين على الأرض بالآيات التي أعطي أن يصنعها أمام الوحش … " (رؤيا 13/13-14). علامات أيضاً يقوم بها النبي الكذّاب (رؤيا 16/13-14). وخلافاً عن " العلامة والعلامات " المذكورة من خلال استعمال هذا المصطلح، هناك أفعال وحوادث ستظهر عبر التاريخ، وضِعَت في علاقةٍ والمجيء الثاني للرب ،كأفعالٍ ممهِّدة، بعضها بعيد وبعضها الآخر قريب لمجيء الرب. من بين البعض الأول يدور الحديث عن حروبٍ وأخبار حروب، وتقوم أمَّة على أمَّة ومملكة على مملكة، ستكون مجاعات وأوبئة وزلازل. وبعد ذلك يقول: " ولكن ليس المنتهى بعد " (متّى 24/6). ومن بين هذه يُدرج خراب أورشليم وحوادث أخرى. ومن العلامات الكبيرة التي تسبق المجيء الثاني للرب نذكر الأكثر أهمية:
أولاً: الكرازة بالإنجيل إلى كلّ شعوب الأرض . هذا الأمر يحتاج إلى آلاف السنين، إذ انقضى ألفا عام ومازالت هناك بعض الشعوب التي لم تسمع بالمسيح ولا بإنجيله، في حين أنّ بعضاً منها لم يكن معروفاً إلاّ منذ فترة وجيزة " ويكرز بشارة الملكوت هذه في كلّ المسكونة شهادةً لجميع الأمم . ثم يأتي المنتهى " (متّى 24/14). يجب ألاّ نفهم " المسكونة " وكأنّها العالم الروماني آنذاك، بل كلّ شعوب الأرض . والإنجيل يُدعى" بشارة الملكوت" لأنّه في الواقع يتعلّق بالملكوت الذي سيؤسّسه هنا على الأرض ابن الله، الآتي إلى العالم. هذا الملكوت يأتي من عند الله ويهدف إحضار البشر إلى الله، بواسطة الإنجيل والأسرار المقدَّسة ، لذلك فهو يدعى " بشارة الملكوت " و " بشارة الخلاص " والكرازة بالإنجيل إلى كلِّ شعوب الأرض ضرورة "من أجل الخلاص"، لأنّ الجميع سوف يدان ، و " الكلمة "(الإنجيل المكروز به) هو الذي يدينهم في اليوم الأخير"(يوحنّا 12/48) ، أي سيكون شهادة على قبولهم له أم لا.
ثانياً: علامة أخرى هامة - بعد اهتداء رسول الأمم - هي اهتداء الشعب الإسرائيلي إلى المسيح، الإهتداء الذي سيكون " كقيامةٍ من الأموات " (روم 11/15و26). من أجل إهتداء إسرائيل يجب ظهور النبيين الشاهدين " اللذين ، حسب تأكيدات الآباء القدّيسين ، هما أخنوغ وايليا " اللذين لن يذوقا الموت حتّى ذلك الحين ، لأنّهما صعدا إلى السماء ، وبعد أن يُبشِّرا إسرائيل 1260 يوماً سوف يقتلهما الوحش الذي سيعلن حرباً ضدهما " (رؤيا 11/3و7). وسوف تجمع أرواح الشياطين مع الأرواح النجسة والنبي الكذّاب (ضد المسيح) للقتال ضد ملوك العالم وكلّ المسكونة في يوم غضب الله العظيم (رؤيا 16/13-14)

لقد ذكرنا سابقاً أنّ المخلّص وكذلك الرسل يتحدثون عن سماء وأنبياء ومعلّمين كذبة كثيرين، الذين سيظهرون، عبر التاريخ ويعملون ضد الكنيسة (متّى 7/15 ؛ 24/5 ، 11،24 ؛ 1يوحنّا 2/22 ؛ 4/3 ؛ 2 يوحنّا 7 ؛ 2بطرس 2/1) إلاّ أنَّ الحديث يدور عن واحد : الكبير والقوي "مولود في الخطيئة ، إنسان الخطيئة، إبن الهلاك ، المقاوِمُ والمرتفع على كلّ ما يُدعى إلهاً أو معبوداً ، حتّى أنّه يجلس في هيكل الله كإلهٍ مظهراً نفسُه أنّه إلهٌ " (2تس 2/3-4). هذا سيظهر قبل مجيء الربِّ (2 تس 2/8) وما هو إلاّ " الوحش " الوارد في سفر الرؤيا. " هكذا بمعنى حقيقي وخاص يسمّى ضد المسيح ذاك الذي سيأتي في نهاية الدهر ( القدّيس يوحنّا الدمشقي، العقيدة ، ترجمة الأب البروفيسور ديمتري فوتشورو، بخارست ، ص319).

ثالثاً: علامة كبيرة أخرى ستكون سقوط الكثيرين وارتدادهم عن الإيمان ، " لأنَّ يوم الربِّ لا يأتي ، وإن لم يأت الارتداد أولاً ويُستعلن إنسان الخطيئة، إبن الهلاك، المقاوم - ضد المسيح" ( 2تس 2/3-4 ). الإرتداد هو نتيجة عمل ضد المسيح، في وقتٍ قصير بعد قتل " النبيين الشَّاهدَين " ولكن بعد " زمان يسير " ( رؤيا 20/3و7 ) لحرب ملوك الأرض " في حرب ذلك اليوم العظيم للربِّ " ( رؤيا 16/14 ) سوف يُقتَل ضد المسيح بنفحة فم المسيح إذ يبطله لظهور مجيئه ( 2تس 2/8 ) أو " بسيف فمه " ( رؤيا 2/16 ).

إنَّ العلامات التي في السماء - المذكورة - التي ستظهر، ستكون ملازمة لظهور الربّ، وأمّا الحروب فهي عامة ويصعب تمييزها، مؤكدة على أنّ الشرَّ سوف ينتشر " إن إعلان الإنجيل لكل الخليقة واهتداء الشعب اليهودي بأكمله هو أمر غير محدَّد، وأمّا مجيء " المقاوم " ونشاط أخنوخ وايليا فهي أمور مستترة بظلامٍ سري " ( اندروتسوس ، العقيدة ، الترجمة الرومانيّة، ص 464 و 465).

وأخيراً سوف يبوّق الملائكة ، وأمّا بوق رئيس ملائكة الكون والعالم الحالي فسوف يتغيران متجدّدين بقيامة الأموات وتحول الأحياء استعداداً للدينونة العادلة، حيث الأخيار يستقبلون الربّ بقوةٍ مع الملائكة القدّيسين. كلّ " العلامات " المذكورة تمتد نحو المسيح- الحمل - الملك، الذي هو العلامة الوحيدة، إذ " علامة مجيئه " هو نفسه المعلَّق على الصليب الذي بواسطتة خلّصنا وجدَّد الخليقة، وأمّا الصليب فهو نفسه"علامة ابن الإنسان " غير منفصل عنه وهو عمله. 


المكتبة الأرثوذكسية*


*المصدر : http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/archive/index.php/t-4254.html*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

​
​تاريخ وكيفية تحديد زمن المجيء ​​​​​​​​الثاني

الانبا بيشوى مطران دمياط ​​​​​​​
*- تاريخ تحديد زمن المجيء الثاني 

لم يحدد 
اليوم أو الساعة التي سيأتي فيهما في مجيئه الثاني بل قال مؤكداً " وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا ملائكة السماوات إلا أبى وحده " (مت 24 : 36) ، " فاسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعرفون اليوم ولا الساعة التي يأتي فيها ابن الإنسان " (مت 25 : 13) . وقبل صعوده مباشرة قال لتلاميذه " ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه " (أع1 : 7) . وقال القديس بولس بالروح في حديثه عن المجيء الثاني مؤكدا ما سبق أن قاله 
لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
" وأما الأزمنة والأوقات فلا حاجة لكم أيها الاخوة أن اكتب إليكم عنها لأنكم انتم تعلمون بالتحقيق أن يوم الرب كلص في الليل هكذا يجيء " (1 تس 1:5و2) . وهكذا كرر 
لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
وتلاميذه عبارات :

E " اسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعلمون في أية ساعة يأتي ربكم " (مت 24 : 42) .

E " انظروا اسهروا وصلوا لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يكون الوقت " (مر 13 : 33) .

E " اسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يأتي رب البيت امساء أم نصف الليل أم صياح الديك أم صباحا " (مر13 : 35) .

E " وما أقوله لكم أقوله للجميع اسهروا " (مر 13 : 37) .

E " اسهروا إذا وتضرعوا في كل حين لكي تحسبوا أهلا للنجاة من جميع هذا المزمع أن يكون وتقفوا قدام ابن الإنسان " (لو21 : 36) .

E " وأما انتم أيها الاخوة فلستم في ظلمة حتى يدرككم ذلك اليوم كلص"(1تس 5 : 4).

E " ولكن سيأتي كلص في الليل يوم الرب الذي فيه تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها " (2بط 3 : 10) .

E " ها أنا آتى كلص طوبى لمن يسهر ويحفظ ثيابه لئلا يمشي عريانا فيروا عريته "(رؤ 16 : 15).

لم يحدد السيد لا الزمن ولا اليوم ولا الساعة التي سيأتي فيها حتى لا يتكاسل الإنسان ولا تتأثر حياته العادية ولا يتأثر مجرى التاريخ البشرى ..الخ . وقد توقع 

المؤمنون ، منذ أيام الرسل ، أن هذا المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح سيتم في أيامهم 


نظر لأن عبارات السيد لم تشر بالمرة إلى أي زمن محدد أو وقت معين لكي يظل الإنسان في حالة استعداد دائم من وقت ميلاده إلى يوم رحيله عن هذا العالم .

وبناء على ما سبق فقد كان هناك توقع دائم للمجيء الثاني حتى في أيام الرسل أنفسهم . ففي سنة 53م وقبل أن تكتب معظم أسفار العهد الجديد كان هناك توقع دائم وانتظار لمجيء المسيح في ذلك الوقت لدرجة أن أهل تسالونيكى قد وصلتهم إشاعة تقول أن مجيء المسيح كان على الأبواب ، فكتب لهم القديس بولس بالروح قائلا " ثم نسألكم أيها الاخوة من جهة مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح واجتماعنا إليه أن لا تتزعزعوا سريعا عن ذهنكم ولا ترتاعوا لا بروح ولا بكلمة ولا برسالة كأنها منا أي أن يوم المسيح قد حضر " (2تس1:2و2) .

ومع ذلك وعلى الرغم من كلام 
لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
وتلاميذه ورسله وتحذيره لهم من حساب الوقت والأزمنة أو تحديد يوم أو ساعة لمجيئه إلا أنه قد وجد أفراد أو جماعات في كل عصر من العصور تصوروا أنهم قادرون ، من خلال الحسابات الموجودة في سفر دانيال النبي إلى جانب سفر الرؤيا وأحيانا سفر حزقيال ، على تحديد الوقت الذي سيأتي فيه المسيح وحدد بعضهم السنة ، وحدد بعضهم الفصل من السنة ، بل والشهر ، وحدد بعضهم اليوم ، كما حدد بعضهم الساعة !!

وقد اعتمد كل الذين حددوا زمن محدد ، في الأغلب على ثلاث نظريات أو افتراضات هي : 

: النظرية الأولى ؛ والتي قامت على أساس أن الله خلق الأرض في ستة أيام واستراح في اليوم السابع ، وتقول أن الستة أيام بالنسبة لله تساوى ستة آلاف سنة ، ومن ثم تكون مدة حياة الإنسان على الأرض هي ستة آلاف سنة ، يأتي بعدها اليوم السابع ، أو يوم الراحة ، والذي يعنى عند البعض المُلك الألفي الحرفي للسيد المسيح على الأرض ، ويعنى عند البعض الأخر الراحة في الحياة الأبدية . وقد بنيت هذه النظرية على أساس حساب الأجيال من آدم إلى نوح ومن نوح إلى إبراهيم ومن إبراهيم إلى موسى ثم إلى داود وسبى بابل ثم إلى تجسد 
لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
ثم تصل إلى المجيء الثاني حوالي سنة 2000م !!

: النظرية الثانية ؛ والتي قامت على أساس عمليات حسابية للأرقام المذكورة في سفر دانيال ص 8 و11و12 .

: النظرية الثالثة ؛ والتي فسرت مددا حقيقية ، أيام ، حدثت بالفعل في الكتاب المقدس بأسلوب رمزي ، مثل قول " الرب لموسى اذهب إلي الشعب وقدسهم اليوم وغدا وليغسلوا ثيابهم ويكونوا مستعدين لليوم الثالث لأنه في اليوم الثالث ينزل الرب أمام عيون جميع الشعب على جبل سيناء " وافترضت أن كل يوم من هذه الأيام يرمز لألف سنة ، ثم تحسب اليومين الأولين بألفي سنة من تجسد المسيح إلى مجيئه الثاني !! أما اليوم الثالث فتفترض أنه يعنى المدة التي تلي المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح !! 



1- ستة أيام الخلق ونهاية العالم بعد ستة آلاف سنة من آدم 


كان هناك اعتقاد واسع منذ القرون الأولى يقول ؛ بما أن الله خلق العالم في ستة أيام واستراح في اليوم السابع ، وبما أن اليوم عند الله يساوى 1000 سنة ، كما يقول الكتاب " إن يوما واحدا عند الرب كألف سنة وألف سنة كيوم واحد " (2بط3 : 
لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
، هكذا أيضا سينتهي العالم بعد ستة آلاف سنة من خليقة آدم وبعد ذلك تبدأ راحة الرب في اليوم السابع الذي يرى البعض أنه المُلك الألفي الحرفي ويرى البعض الآخر أنه الأبدية. وكان على رأس هؤلاء إريناؤس (120- 202م) وهيبوليتوس (170-235م ) ولاكتانيوس (أواخر ق3م ) وفيكتورينوس (أواخر ق3م ). ويمثل رأى هؤلاء ما جاء في الرسالة المعروفة برسالة برنابا ( حوالي سنة 100م - وكاتبها ليس هو برنابا الرسول المتوفى حوالي سنة 60م ) والتي يقول كاتبها " انتبهوا يا أولادي إلي هذه الكلمات أن الله أتم عمل يديه في ستة أيام . هذا يعني أن الله سيقود خلال ستة آلاف سنة كل شئ إلي تمامه . كل يوم يعني عنده ألف سنة . هوذا يوم كألف سنة . في ستة أيام أي في ستة آلاف سنة سيتم الكل ، واستراح في اليوم السابع " (ف 15 : 4- 5) . 



ولكن هؤلاء الأباء حسبوا الستة آلاف سنة بحساب الترجمة السبعينية ورأوا أن 
لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
قد وُلد بعد خليقة آدم بحوالي 5500 سنة ، وليس ب 4004م كما حسب البعض فيما بعد ، وتصوروا أن نهاية الستة آلاف سنة ستكون سنة 500 م !! وليس سنة 2000م كما يتصور البعض ! وعلى ذلك فقد اعتقد هيبوليتوس أن المسيح سيأتي بعد 250 سنة ، من كتابته لأقواله هذه ، وأعتقد لاكتانيوس أن العالم سينتهي بعد 200 سنة من وقت كتابته لذلك ، أي سنة 500 م !! وتصور أبن كاتب قيصر ، من القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي ، في تفسيره لسفر الرؤيا ، أن المسيح سيأتي ويبدأ الملك الألفي في نهاية الألف السابعة للعالم ، أي سنة 1499م !!

وكان أول من أستخدم هذه الطريقة في العصور الحديثة ، في القرن السابع عشر هو رئيس الأساقفة الأيرلندي جيمس آشر ( 1581 - 1656م ) اعتمادا على ما جاء في سفر التكوين ، بحسب الترجمة العبرية " هذه مواليد سام لما كان سام ابن مئة سنة ولد ارفكشاد بعد الطوفان بسنتين وعاش سام بعدما ولد ارفكشاد خمس مئة سنة رئيس الأساقفة الأيرلندي آشر

وولد بنين وبنات وعاش ارفكشاد خمسا وثلاثين سنة وولد شالح " (تك10:11،13) ووصل إلى أن آدم قد خلق قبل المسيح ب 4000 سنة ، وبما أن 
لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
قد



ولد بالجسد سنة 4 ق م تكون السنة التي خُلق فيها آدم هي سنة 4004 ق م ، وأن الطوفان حدث سنة 2350 ق م . وتصور آشر أن العالم سينتهي بعد خلق آدم ب 6000 سنة ، أي سنة 1996م !!

واستمر العمل بهذا التأريخ الكتابي حتى جاء داروين وعلماء الجيولوجيا (علم طبقات الأرض) والبيولوجيا (علم الأحياء) والأركيولوجي (علم الآثار) الذين أكدوا أن العالم مخلوق قبل ذلك بكثير ، ويرجع العلماء بتاريخ الحضارات الإنسانية إلى ما بين 14,000 و30,000 سنة . كما يفسر أكثر علماء الكتاب المقدس أيام الخليقة بستة حقبات وليست أيام حرفية . بل وإذا افترضنا أن اليوم عند الله يساوى ألف سنة فبلا شك ستكون أيام الخليقة ستة آلاف سنة وليست ستة أيام حرفية ‍‍!! ومعنى هذا أنه يمكن للحياة البشرية أن تستمر على الأرض بهذا المفهوم أكثر من 6000,000 سنة !! كما أنه لا يوجد أي تاريخ محقق ومؤكد قبل داود النبي لعدم وجود حضارات معاصرة كان لها تاريخ تأكد منه العلماء . 

ومع ذلك ما يزال البعض متمسك بهذا التأريخ حتى اليوم وتقول إحصائية أنه يوجد واحد بين كل خمسة أمريكان متمسك به . 

ويعد التدبيريون (ويمثلون أكثر من 9.5 % من البروتستانت ) والسبتيون وشهود يهوه والمورمون ، في العصر الحديث ، من أكثر الفرق التي تتمسك بهذا النظرية . وتتلخص هذه النظرية في الآتي :

1 - الوقت من خلق آدم إلى الطوفان كان 1657سنة ( تك 3:5 - 29؛6:7) : 

من خلق آدم إلى ولادة شيث 130 سنة

ثم إلى ولادة انوش 105 سنة 

وإلى ولادة قينان 90 سنة 

وإلى ولادة مهللئيل 70 سنة

وإلى ولادة يارد 65 سنة 

وإلى ولادة اخنوخ 162 سنة

وإلى ولادة متوشالح 65 سنة

وإلى ولادة لامك 187 سنة

وإلى ولادة نوح 182 سنة

وإلى الطوفان 600 سنة 

2 - ومن الطوفان إلى عهد الله مع إبراهيم في كنعان حسبما جاء في 

( تك10:11-32و1:12-7 ) 427 سنة : 

من بدء الطوفان إلى ولادة ارفكشاد ابن سام 2 سنة

وإلى ولادة شالح 35 سنة

وإلى ولادة عابر 30 سنة

وإلى ولادة فالج 34 سنة

- 66 -

















وإلى ولادة رعو 30 سنة 

وإلى ولادة سروج 32 سنة 

وإلى ولادة ناحور 30 سنة 

وإلى ولادة تارح 20 سنة 

وإلى موت تارح عندما كان عمر أبنه 

إبراهيم 75 سنة ثم عبر عندئذٍ نهر الفرات إلى أرض الموعد 205 سنة

3- ومن عهد الله مع إبراهيم إلى الخروج حسب ما جاء في ( خروج 40:12 و41 وغلاطية 17:3 ) 430 سنة . 

4 - ومن الخروج إلى ابتداء العمل في الهيكل 480 سنة ، فقد استغرق تيه بنو إسرائيل في البرية في طريقهم إلى أرض كنعان 40 سنة ، أعقبها 6 سنوات القتال مع الكنعانيين قبل قسمة الأرض للإسرائيليين عن يد يشوع بن نون ( يش 5:14-10وعدد1:1و11:10و12و16:12و1:13-30 ) . وكان بناء الهيكل قد بدأ كما يقول سفر الملوك الأول " في السنة الأربع مئة والثمانين لخروج بنى إسرائيل من أرض مصر ، في السنة الرابعة لملك سليمان على إسرائيل ، في شهر زيو ، وهو الشهر الثاني ، أنه أبتدأ في بناء بيت الرب " . ثم ملك سليمان بعد ذلك ستاً وثلاثين سنة (1مل 1:6و2) . فمن عهد الله مع إبراهيم إلى الخروج 430 سنة ومن الخروج إلى ابتداء الهيكل 480 سنة .

5 - ومن بناء الهيكل إلى نبوخذ نصر 406 سنة 

من بدأ بناء الهيكل وموت سليمان وملك رحبعام 36 سنة 

وإلى ملك آبيا 17 سنة 

وإلى ملك آسا 3 سنوات

وإلى ملك يهوشافاط 41 سنة 

وإلى ملك يهورام 25 سنة 

وإلى ملك اخزيا 8 سنين

وإلى ملك عثليا 1 سنة 

وإلى ملك يوآش 6 سنين 

وإلى ملك امصيا 40 سنة 

وإلى ملك عزيا 29 سنة

وإلى ملك يوثام 52 سنة

وإلى ملك آحاز 16 سنة

وإلى ملك حزقيا 16 سنة

وإلى ملك منسى 29 سنة

وإلى ملك آمون 55 سنة

وإلى ملك يوشيا 2 سنة

وإلى ملك يهوآحاز 31 سنة



6 - من نبوخذ نصر إلى ميلاد المسيح بالجسد 601 سنة .



وهكذا وصلوا إلى أن المدة بين خلق آدم وميلاد المسيح بالجسد 4000 سنة ، ورأى البعض منهم أن التاريخ الفعلي لميلاد 
لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة
هو سنة 4 ق م ، ومن ثم قالوا أن المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح سيتم سنة 1996م !! ورأى البعض الآخر في التاريخ المعمول به حاليا نهاية أل 6000 سنة ، ومن ثم فسيكون المجيء الثاني من وجهة نظرهم في نهاية سنة 2000م أو بداية سنة 2001م !!

ولكن يجب أن نعرف أن سلسلة الأنساب الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس لا تسجل أية تواريخ أو فترات زمنية محددة وتواريخها تقديرية وليست مؤكدة لأنها تعتمد فقط على الأجيال وليس على التواريخ ، ولا تسجل كل المواليد ، وفى حالات كثيرة لا يعنى فيها لقب أبن أن المنسوب إليه هو أبيه ، مثل المسيح أبن داود ، كما تحذف بعض الأسماء بسبب خطايا أصحابها أو لأسباب أخرى (1أخ 23 ومت 1 ).

ويشيع هذا الرأي أيضاً في بعض الكتابات التي كتبت مؤخرا حيث يقول أحدها " ومن الإعلانات الرمزية أيضا والتي تشير إلي أن العالم سوف ينتهي بعد ستة آلاف سنة من خلق آدم ذاك الإعلان الذي فيه يقول الرب : ستة أيام تعمل وتصنع جميع عملك وأما اليوم السابع ففيه سبت للرب إلهك 000 لان في ستة أيام صنع الرب السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها واستراح في اليوم السابع " (خر9:20-11) . لأن الرب لا يتباطأ عن وعده بشأن راحة اليوم السابع . لأن يوما واحدا عند الله كألف سنة وألف سنة كيوم واحد .

هذا وقد جاء في كتابات بولس رسول الأمم العظيم ما يعد مصادقة علي هذا التفسير بقوله : " أن الرب قال في موضع عن السابع هكذا واستراح الله في اليوم السابع من جميع أعماله ، والذي دخل راحته ( أي الإنسان ) استراح هو أيضا من أعماله كما الله من أعماله ( العبرانيين 4: 3 –10 ) . فبولس الرسول يري أنه كما أن الله أتم عمله في ستة أيام واستراح في اليوم السابع هكذا ينبغي أيضا أن يتم الإنسان عمله قبل أن يدخل الراحة . فكأن بولس الرسول يقول أن العالم سوف ينتهي بعد ستة أيام أي بعد ستة آلاف سنه لأن يوم الراحة للإنسان كما هو اليوم السابع فيه يستعلن ملكوت السموات " . 

علما بأن القديس بولس لا يشير من بعيد أو من قريب إلى الستة أيام أو الستة آلاف سنة ، إنما تحدث عن الراحة السماوية مع المسيح بالمقارنة بالراحة الأرضية التي لم يقصدها الله في مشورته الإلهية .*<A href="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f295/t66949/"> 
​
المصدر: كنيسة صداقة القديسين​​​


Read more: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_KIKPEOfmKcJ:www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f295/t66949/+%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B0%D8%A7+%D8%AA%D8%AD%D9%82%D9%82+%D9%85%D9%86+%D8%B9%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AC%D8%A6+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AB%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%89+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A8%D8%A7+%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%B4%D9%88%D9%89&cd=11&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg#ixzz0l1FwmP7k​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

*الملك الالفى
نيافة الأنبا أبرام*​





*الملك الألفى 
مفهوم الملك الألفى لدى السبتيون هى: "الفترة الختامية لأسبوع الله الزمنى العظيم.هو سبت راحة عظيم، من ألف سنة للأرض، ولشعب الله. فى خلال هذه الفترة تظل الأرض خربة وخالية من البشر، ويقيد إبليس وملائكته فيها. هو أحد الدهور الآتية.. ويبدأ هذا الملك الألفى بعد أن يطهر السيد المسيح القدس السماوى.ويكمل عمل غفران خطايا الشعب". *


*تبدأ الألف سنة بـ*
* وتنتهى الألف سنة بـ*​*1- الضربات السبع الأخيرة*
*1- نزول السيد المسيح والقديسين.*
*2- مجىء السيد المسيح ثانية بعد التطهير.*
*2- نزول المدينة المقدسة*
*3- إقامة الموتى الأبرار*
* 3- إقامة الموتى الأبرار.*
*4- هلاك الأشرار وتقييد إبليس*
* 4- حل إبليس من قيوده.*
*5- صعود الأبرار إلى السماء*
* 5- هلاك الأشرار*​*

كيف ظهر هذا الفكر ؟
انشقت هذه المجموعة عن البروتستانت، وكان هدفهم الاستعداد للمجىء الثانى للسيد المسيح.. فبدأ وليم ميللر بدراسة ما جاء بنبوة دانيال النبى "فسمعت قدوساً واحداً يتكلم فقال قدوس واحداً لفلان المتكلم إلى متى الرؤيا من جهة المحرقة الدائمة ومعصية الخراب لبذل القدس والجند مدوسين. فقال لى إلى ألفين وثلاث مئة صباح ومساء فيتبرأ القدس" (دا 13:8،14). (وخرج منها بأن حدد ميعاد المجىء الثانى للسيد المسيح، فى ربيع سنة 1843، ومر هذا التاريخ ولم يأتى السيد المسيح). فأعلن ثانية (أنه بعد البحث والتدقيق فى التقويم اليهودى، تأكد له أن المجىء الثانى سيكون فى ربيع سنة 1844، ومر هذ1 اليوم أيضاً ولم يأت المجىء الثانى). بعد ذلك تدخل أحد مؤيدية وهو صموئيل سنو، قال: "بعد مراجعة المواعيد سيكون مجىء السيد المسيح فى 22 أكتوبر سنة 1844 وليس فى الربيع، وانتظر الناس هذا اليوم بالاستعداد والملابس البيضاء لاستقبال السيد المسيح، ولكنه لم يأت"..
† فتدخل شخص آخر يدعى حيرام ادسون فى 23 أكتوبر سنة 1844 وقال أن "السيد المسيح قد خرج فعلاً من السماء بصورة غير منظورة، ودخل القدس السماوى، ليكمل بعض الأعمال قبل مجيئه إلى الأرض. ولم يوضح ما هى هذه الأعمال". ثم جاءت الين هوايت.. وقالت: "سنة 1844 أنها رأت رؤية سماوية، عاينت بها السيد المسيح، وقد جاء إلى القدس فى شكل غير منظور، وبدأ فى تطهير القدس.. واستكمال أعمال الفداء، لأن ذبيحة السيد المسيح على الصليب غير كافية.. بدليل أن السيد المسيح عند قيامته من الأموات، رفض قبول السجود والولاء له، وقال لمريم "لا تلمسينى..." حتى يتأكد من قبول الله لذبيحته على الصليب. لذلك ذهب السيد المسيح للقدس لكى يطهره كما جاء فى (عب 22:9،23) وكل شىء تقريباً يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة. فكان يلزم أن أمثلة الأشياء التى فى السموات تطهر بهذه وأما السموات عينها فبذبائح أفضل من هذه، و (عب 1:8،2) يعتبرون أن هذه الآيات دليل على فكرهم. وأن ما يقوم به السيد المسيح فى القدس، هو ما كان يقوم به رئيس الكهنة فى قدس الأقداس فى العهد القديم"، "وأما رأس الكلام فهو لنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا قد جلس فى يمين عرش العظمة فى السموات. خادماً للأقداس والمسكن الحقيقى الذى نصبه الرب لا إنسان". 
† وفى كتاب مشتهى الأجيال لإيلين هوايت ص 748، وكتاب الصراع العظيم لإيلين هوايت ص 459 - 461 : 
- "وقد جاءت القوات السماوية الكاروبيم، والسيرافيم، ورؤساء الملائكة يقدمون له الاحتفاء بنصرته وتمجيده، غير أنه أشار عليهم، بأن الوقت لم يأت بعد. أنه لا يستطيع أن يلبس إكليل المجد أو ثوب الملك". 
- وفى نفس الكتاب ص 464 تقول: "هكذا رأى أولئك الذين اتبعوا نور الكلمة النبوية، أن السيد المسيح بدلاً من المجىء إلى الأرض فى نهاية 2300 يوم فى عام 1844، دخل إلى قدس أقداس المقدس السماوى، ليكمل عمل الكفارة الختامى استعداداً لمجيئه..". 
- "ثم للسيد المسيح عملاً آخر فى القدس، هو مغفرة السيد المسيح لخطايا الشعب، منذ أن قدم الفداء على الصليب حتى المجىء الثانى. فهو سوف يأخذ خطايا كل الشعب ويضعها على رأس الشيطان، ويهلك بها كما كان يفعل الكاهن قديماً، حيث يضع خطايا الشعب على رأس تيس عزازيل ويطلق فى البرية.. حيث يهلك هناك. وهذا العمل لم يقم به السيد المسيح حتى الآن. وعند إتمامها تكمل مغفرة خطايا كل الشعب، ويأتى السيد المسيح للمجىء الثانى..".
بداية الملك الألفى
يقولون: "فبعد قيام السيد المسيح بتطهير القدس، وإكمال عمل المغفرة للشعب، يأتى فى المجىء الثانى ليبدأ الملك الألفى، حيث يأخذ الأبرار معه للسماء".. 
"فيقيم الأموات الأبرار، ويتغير الأبرار الأحياء، وجميعهم يختطفون إلى السماء، ويملكوا مع المسيح ألف سنة". 
"أما الأموات الأشرار: يتركون فى قبورهم، والأحياء الأشرار يموتون ويحبسون جميعهم لمدة ألف سنة، والشيطان مقيد معهم، وتبقى الأرض خالية من السكان" ويستدلون على ذلك بفهم خاطئ للآية (أر 33:25) والتى تقول: "وتكون قتلى الرب فى ذلك اليوم من أقصاء الأرض إلى أقصاء الأرض لا يندبون، ولا يضمون، ولا يدفنون، يكونون دمنه على وجه الأرض". 
بعد تلك الفترة : (يأتى السيد المسيح فى مجيئه الثالث مع الأبرار القديسون والمدينة المقدسة من السماء إلى الأرض لدينونة الأشرار وعقابهم النهائى، وفى تلك الساعة يقوم الأشرار ويفك الشيطان إلى حين، ويقوم مع جند الأشرار بمحاصره معسكر الأبرار والمدينة المقدسة، فتنزل نار من عند الله من السماء وتلتهمهم. ويبادون ولا تكون لهم حياة وكأنهم لم يكونوا، وتتطهر الأرض المجددة، موطن القديسين الأبدى، وتعود إلى جمالها القديم الذى فقدته بالخطيئة، ويعمرها الأبرار، من بناء وبيوت، ولا يكون هناك خطر أو زلزال، أو مجاعة، ويستدلون بذلك بما جاء فى (تث 7:8،8) "أرض جيده أرض أنهار من عيون وغمار... أرض حنطة وشعير وكرم وتين ورمان، أرض زيتون. زيت وعسل.. وتصبح أرضاً جديدة"). 

وبذلك يكون ثلاث دينونات للبشر : 
1- الدينونة الأولى : حدثت فى السماء سنة 1844، وتسمى الدينونة التحقيقية، وهى النطق بالحكم، وقد طلب فيها السيد المسيح محو خطايا البشر. 
2- الدينونة الثانية : هى دينونة القديسين للأشرار، وتتم خلال الملك الألفى فى السماء.
3- الدينونة الثالثة : عند المجىء الثانى للسيد المسيح، حيث يضع السيد المسيح قرار الدينونة الأولى (التحقيقى) موضع التنفيذ. 

باختصار شديد ما تؤمن به كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية فى الملك الألفى والمجىء الثانى : 
أنه بدأ على الصليب عندما قدم الرب يسوع الفداء عنا. واشترانا بدمه، كما جاء فى (1كو 30:6).. "اشتريتم بثمن"، وملك السيد المسيح على قلوب أبنائه... لأنه هو قال: "مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم" (يو 36:18)، "الرب ملك على خشبة" (مز 95). 
† وتعتبر ألف سنة. هو تعبير رمزى، حيث أن رقم 10 يرمز للكمال، فإذن هى فترة غير محددة. ترمز للكمال (2بط 8:3) "أن يوماً واحداً عند الرب كألف سنة، وألف سنة كيوم واحد". 

† أن تحديد يوماً معيناً لمجىء السيد المسيح، ضد ما قاله الرب يسوع فى 
(مت 36:24): "أما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد، ولا ملائكة السموات، إلا أبى وحده". 
† وقد أكمل السيد المسيح عمل الفداء على الصليب حيث قال: "قد أكمل" (يو 30:19) وحمل خطايا البشر، وداس الموت بموته، فلا إحتياج إلى تطهير القدس.. أو رفع خطايا البشر ووضعها على الشيطان.. كما يعتقدون. 
† تقييد الشيطان: يعنى أنه ليست له الحرية الكاملة، كالسلطان الأول على أولاد الله. حيث الآن محاطون بقوة الروح القدس فى داخلهم.. فلا يستطيع الشيطان أن يؤذى أحد، إن لم يكن بإرادة الإنسان وحده. 

† وأن الشيطان والأشرار لا يكون عاقبهم الفناء فقط... بل سيكون لهم عذاب وعقاب أبدى، كما جاء فى (مت 21:25) "فيمضى هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدى، والأبرار إلى  حياة أبدية"... وكما جاء فى مثل العشر عذارى (مت 21:25)، وما جاء فى (يو 28:5،29)... "يسمع جميع من فى القبور صوته، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة". ونقول لهم: أين النار الأبدية التى لا تنطفئ. كما جاء فى (رؤ 10:20): "سيعذبون نهاراً وليلاً إلى أبد الآبدين".

نحن نؤمن بمجيئان للسيد المسيح
- المجىء الأول : للتجسد والفداء... وقد تم وجميع المسيحيون يؤمنون بذلك. 
- المجىء الثانى : للدينونة "يأتى ليدين الأحياء والأموات" (قانون الإيمان).
† "إبن الإنسان سوف يأتى فى مجد أبيه مع ملائكته. وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله" (مت 27:16). 
† "ها أنا أتى سريعاً. وأجرتى معى، لأجازى كل واحد كما سيكون عمله" (رؤ 12:22). *
​


المصدر :  

http://copticwave.com/belive/belive20.htm


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 

اصلى ان يكون الموضوع


 سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقرائة 

صلواتكم 

اختكم asmicheal


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*

* أ . إسميشيل *
*علامات المجيء الثاني للرب في العقيدة المسيحية ... من أروع ماشدني علي القرائة من أول كلمة والي آخر حرف بتأني وتمعن وتحليل *
*الرب يباركك ويحفظك للمجهود الجبار المبذول في تجميع كل هذه المعلومات لتكوين ملف كلمل متكامل عن المجيء الثاني *
*مع تقديرى وتحياتي لشخصك وجهدك الوفير ... الرب يحفظك لنا علي الدوام*


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: علامات المجئ الثانى للرب فى العقيدة المسيحية (ملف رائع فعلا )*



عادل نسيم قال:


> * أ . إسميشيل *
> *علامات المجيء الثاني للرب في العقيدة المسيحية ... من أروع ماشدني علي القرائة من أول كلمة والي آخر حرف بتأني وتمعن وتحليل *
> *الرب يباركك ويحفظك للمجهود الجبار المبذول في تجميع كل هذه المعلومات لتكوين ملف كلمل متكامل عن المجيء الثاني *
> *مع تقديرى وتحياتي لشخصك وجهدك الوفير ... الرب يحفظك لنا علي الدوام*


 

:download:




*



*





*على فكرة متشكرة جدا *
*لتشجيع حضرتك *

*وعارفة انى مقصرة بالردود *

*لكن صدقنى اقرا كل كلمة حضرتك تكتبها *
*وشكرا ليك جدا نسيم الصباح ا . عادل نسيم *
​


----------



## fammarcos (7 أبريل 2012)

الرقم 666 الكل يرفض تفسيرها الحقيقيى منعا من المشاكل ما ابونا زكريا بطرس الذى فسرها وقالها صراحة  بنفس حسابات ابجد هوس حطي كلمن ونفس طريقتكلكن التفسير هو   
 (  رسول العرب بمكة ) 200+60+6+30+1+30+70+200+2+40+20+5=666


----------



## asmicheal (7 يوليو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يوليو 2012)

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2014)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2018)

الا






فيديو 
علامات المجىء الثانى 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew33ukN-XLw

===========================


فيديو
الانبا رفائيل

المجيء الثانى للمسيح


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g_intgQkVo



=



​


----------

